# Amplid Snowboards



## ryguy15

Anyone heard of them and if so were they good?


----------



## killclimbz

I have heard of them. Seem to be honest guys. There is a thread on splitboard.com started by one of the Amplid dudes asking for design ideas splitters want. I think they are legit.


----------



## tonicusa

I have a owned a couple of their boards. Most recently the Amplid Hi Def 155. It was an extremely well built board. Amazing base most noticeably. Great steel edges. The sidecut was a little unusual so I didn't find myself riding it as much.


----------



## MG0815

I ride the 11/12 Amplid Aggronym. Its an flat jibboard, pop is awesome. One of the best boards i ever had in my quiver. 100% recommendation.
My next board will be definately again an Amplid.
:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ryguy15

Thanks for the replies!:thumbsup:

Could anyone tell me what they think about their pocketknife board it simes pretty interesting


----------



## zc1

Didn't feel like starting a new thread as I was sure there had to be a generic Amplid thread somewhere.

I think it's pretty clear from this forum that the Amplid brand is getting more publicity, now. I haven't yet ridden mine (because the season had already ended by the time I decided to buy them) but I'm really looking forward to trying them out next season. The purchase experience was outstanding.

Here are photos of the boards that I picked up -- Paradigma 156 and Surfari 157.















*Surfari:*














*Paradigma:*


----------



## zc1

Their "Shred at Home" series is entertaining. Today's:


----------



## ridethecliche

Does the surfari have more camber at the max? Man I love s camber! 

Looking forward to your reviews of both. Still intrigued by their boards, but more so to try them than to buy them at this point. Price is still a bit much and the sale price went up I think.


----------



## zc1

@ridethecliche The Surfari has way more camber than the Paradigma. I couldn't figure out how to get the photos to display normally, but if you click the thumbnails it'll pull up the full-size images. Can't really see anything in the thumbnails.

The Centrifugal series seem to be their flagship boards, and are what I tend to associate with the Amplid brand, so I'm curious to see what their take is on 'playful all mountain.' That's the reason I'm actually more curious about the Paradigma than about the Surfari. I feel like I have a pretty good idea of what to expect from the Surfari, and it has been reviewed a bit in this forum as well. I haven't seen much on the Paradigma, though.


----------



## zc1

Cross-posted from the History thread, here's the mini-doc series on Amplid. It's a bit out-dated, now, but still good.

Part 1 | Part 2 | Part 3 | Part 4 | Part 5 | Part 6


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

I heard every board comes with some cheese and a pack of smokes


----------



## zc1

I'll look forward to mine arriving in the mail, then


----------



## zc1

@MrDavey2Shoes Is Germany well-known for cheese and cigarettes, or...? That one actually went right over my head.

_Edit: I understand the reference, now. The video I posted is from their "Shred at Home" series. That particular featured rider is French, but the Amplid brand is based in Germany._


----------



## Snowdaddy

The Paradigma looks really nice.


----------



## zc1

@Snowdaddy The camber is very, very mellow, and hand-flexing it (for what that's worth) it definitely doesn't feel like the same flex as the Surfari, so that's good. They're both rated 7/10, where I would have expected the Paradigma to be a bit softer. If the Surfari is 7/10, the Paradigma feels like 5/10 in comparison.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

zc1 said:


> @MrDavey2Shoes Is Germany well-known for cheese and cigarettes, or...? That one actually went right over my head.
> 
> _Edit: I understand the reference, now. The video I posted is from their "Shred at Home" series. That particular featured rider is French, but the Amplid brand is based in Germany._


lol I thought they were French.


----------



## NT.Thunder

Thanks for the photos, both look really nice. It's hard to find good images of their boards.

I'm just sorting out duty tax for my Surfari to have it released from Customs, looking forward to getting it, has been a mission getting it here during CV19 due freight.


----------



## NT.Thunder

Can you notice any 3D profile on the Surfari? The nose is supposed to have this IIRC but mst be very minimal @zc1


----------



## ridethecliche

zc1 said:


> @Snowdaddy The camber is very, very mellow, and hand-flexing it (for what that's worth) it definitely doesn't feel like the same flex as the Surfari, so that's good. They're both rated 7/10, where I would have expected the Paradigma to be a bit softer. If the Surfari is 7/10, the Paradigma feels like 5/10 in comparison.


Probably all that camber. 

Id double check the size you bought vs the ideal weight ranges. They're not the same for every board so even though the flex rating is the same it might be at different weights for riders. That could explain the difference!


----------



## zc1

@NT.Thunder It does, but it's very hard to photograph despite being very obvious in person. I think I managed to get it, though and will upload in a sec.

@ridethecliche I agree the camber profile absolutely affects the perceived flex with hand-flexing (hence the_ "for what that's worth"_ in my comment). I'm in the range for both boards, but it wasn't my weight flexing them, it was just a hand-flex. I wanted the Paradigma to be more all-mountain freestyle and the Surfari to be more all-mountain/freeride.


----------



## ridethecliche

But if you're at different extremes in the range, it would lead to that perception as well! But I'm stoked to see what you think once they see snow.


----------



## zc1

I'm in the upper half for both, but closer to the centre of the range for the Surfari than for the Paradigma -- by design. If I had gone with the 159 Paradigma I would have been in the bottom half of the range. All good


----------



## zc1




----------



## Yeahti87

I’ve been raving about the Amplids I was riding the last season in some other thread on this forum, I’ve posted more feedback there but indeed it’s a great idea to have a general Amplid thread. We should have one for each brand imo, easier to google the info 

My experience relates to Surfari 157 2017/2018 my shred friend owns and my UNW8 163 2018/2019 and 159 2020/2021 (both the newest square geometry and triax fiberglass). I’ve added Pentaquark 158 2020/2021 lately but didn’t have a chance to ride it due to the COVID outbreak. So the very next day on snow I’ll be able to compare the whole Centrifugal collection.

The quality and the customer service are indeed superb (shout out to Annette and Gregor!).

On the boards - their flagship collection are exceptional carvers. Very damp but not dead.
The UNW8 and probably the Pentaquark do have rebound but it requires much input. I have to try them next season with a narrower stance (I’ve ridden only the reference) and +/+ stance that I’ve been happy with on my Korua. No speed limit, blasting through hard chunder and moguls (if not icy) is a breeze. Excellent edge hold. You leave your wake of destruction behind. The UNW8s and Pentaquark (made in the new factory in Taiwan) are very stiff. I’d rate them both as 9/10 overall flex feel. Very stiff all the way from the nose through the tail even though the UNW8 is triax glass while the Pentaquark is biax. Just a little bit of torsional give between the bindings (the UNW8 is a bit stiffer there). A tiny flex give between the bindings. That’s all. This allows you to enjoy the board before reaching Mach 2 so you aren’t forced to charge hard only. You’ll eventually end up doing so because that’s where the Antiphase and the stiff flex shine but I’ve been riding the UNW8 also when it was getting crowded and didn’t feel like I have to change the board right now. Doable but you’ll be constantly on the hunt for some empty space to open up. Riding the UNW8 is undeniably a workout but well worth it. I haven’t ridden my Pentaquark 158 yet but by hand-flexing it is basically an UNW8 163 with a chopped tail and a longer sidecut. Same little taper, same setback, same profile, same little flex points. It is marketed as something that you put away after the early morning groomer laps but I think it’s mostly marketing. I’ve been riding the UNW8s as daily drivers and since they have so much in common I don’t believe that the Pentaquark would be harder to handle. Gonna see.

The Surfari 157 2018/2019 comes from Capita’s Mothership and has more rocker when I compare it to the beauty @zc1 has just got I can see that the camber extends past the front binding on the 2020/2021. On the previous version that I’m storing now it ends just at the insert pack. Taking into consideration that the older Surfari is still a great carver, the newest version should be even better while not compromising its great float much (slight 3D shaping). I’d rate the Surfari I’ve ridden as 7/10 flex overall with a noticeable flex point in the nose (right in the upkick part) that allows for easy nose butters. The tail is pretty stiff. Much easier to pop and handle than the UNW8. If I were to have only 2 boards in the quiver I’d definitely pick the Surfari over the UNW8 as it can be a great carver and a powder board.



ridethecliche said:


> Probably all that camber.
> 
> Id double check the size you bought vs the ideal weight ranges. They're not the same for every board so even though the flex rating is the same it might be at different weights for riders. That could explain the difference!


The camber always plays the part in the flex feel for sure but having UNW8 163 I’ve grabbed another in 159 (I’m 84-86 kg) expecting to lower the flex that way to 8/10 and make it more playful but honestly no difference. Both super stiff so while it was easier to spin, I’ve lost the width and the pretty good float for a full camber and didn’t find it any easier to extract the pop nor to press it. I’ve sold the 159 even though it looked so sleek. I noticed the difference in flex when I put my cousin (extra 25 kg/45 lbs) on my 163, he could definitely butter it (I can barely do so) but still he said this is aggressive and very stiff (he rides GNU RC 162W and Niche Pyre 155 daily). You can clearly exceed the weight recommendations on the Pentaquark and UNW8 and still keep them super hard carvers, not sure about other their boards. But I wouldn’t blindly trust their flex ratings and the weight suggestions. There’s no way the UNW8 is softer than the Pentaquark as the specs suggest.

What seems to be the case, based on what @GDimac and @trpa_ec have stated in the other thread and what I suspect looking at the new Surfari profile, is that the Amplids made in the Mothership tend to be a little softer.
What I’ve also noticed is that, while the edge bevel is 90/0 for any Centrifugal be it Mothership or Taiwan (confirmed by Amplid), the newest ones come new with a pretty dull edge tuning. I was seriously worried when I took out my new UNW8 157 2020/2021 for the first time and found it lacking in the edge hold while my friend’s Surfari 157 17/18 was gripping almost like my UNW8 2018/2019. I thought ‚what the hell’, my board is still more effective edge and more camber. It was a relief to find out that the edges just needed some diamond stone love. The same case with Pentaquark 158 2020/2021, I’ve already given it the sharp edge tune I like before I can even ride it.

If I were to put my flex ratings into perspective, compared to my other carvers, I’d rate them like that. It’s subjective and the on-snow feel sometimes differs but this can give some idea to compare what is very similar and what is noticeably stiffer in the given section. By nose and tail here I mean the section from the inserts to the tips so with the camber profile there.

Amplid UNW8 and Pentaquark 2020/2021
Nose: 9, mid section: 8,5, tail: 9,5. Overall on snow feel 9.

Amplid Surfari 2017/2018:
Nose: 6,5 (because of the rocker and flex point), mid section: 7, tail: 8-8,5. Overall 7.

Korua Cafe Racer 159 2019/2020:
Nose: 8 (but a little flex point at the tiny rocker section), mid section: 8, tail: 9,5.
Overall 8.

Endeavor Archetype 160W 2019/2020:
Nose: 7 (full camber), mid section: 6,5 (a lot of torsional give and the channel), tail: 7,5 (a swallow tail so again a lot of torsional flex that affects the overall flex feel). Overall 6,5.

Yes Optimistic 154 2018/2019:
Nose: 7 (the big long nose is easier to flex), mid section: 7,5, tail: 9.
Overall 7 because it’s downsized.

Some pics:


----------



## dwdesign

Late to this party, but I also picked up a prior season's 17/18 Amplid Surfari 157 at the beginning of the Amplid sale but have yet to ride it. This is a Mothership made one, so I don't know the difference in feel/construction between this and the newer ones (aside from the observations made above). From hand flexing the tip, middle and tail it feels pretty burly (it's also by far the heaviest in my quiver) and compared to my quiver I would add 0.5 to each flex zone ratings of the Surfari that @Yeahti87 listed above. I know partially because there is no tail, but from the rear inserts back, it is wicked stiff -- like 9/10 stiff.


----------



## Yeahti87

dwdesign said:


> I would add 0.5 to each flex zone ratings of the Surfari that @Yeahti87 listed above. I know partially because there is no tail, but from the rear inserts back, it is wicked stiff -- like 9/10 stiff.


0,5 is pretty much my ‚measurement error’. I’ve been flexing them today one by one for at least half an hour, I’ve been changing the ratings before posting several times and had to add the input from riding them in some cases e.g. the Archetype and how the flex felt on snow vs flexing it now. The upkick part on the Surfari tail has little give that’s partially butterable, that’s why I didn’t rate the flex as high as the pintail on the Korua.

Anyway, I’ve stated there that all these numbers I’ve given are subjective and someone can call a Korua 7/10 or 9/10, depending on what other boards they’ve had and what’s their scale. I could call the UNW8 10/10 but, even though I’ve had 20 + boards in the last 2 seasons, I’ve never been on some carbon Kesslers or Ride Timeless that could be even stiffer. Read it more like ‚If I rate the tail on my Surfari 9/10, I should be prepared that the tail on the Korua CR or UNW8 will be even stiffer’. Plus yours is brand new, the one that sits over here has already 10+ days full days on snow.

It is just for the perspective, more informational if I give it that way than if I’ve just said it’s ‚stiff’ or ‚very stiff’.


----------



## ridethecliche

Yeahti87 said:


> I’ve been flexing them today one by one for at least half an hour


I don't find this odd at all... We're a strange lot aren't we?


----------



## Yeahti87

ridethecliche said:


> I don't find this odd at all... We're a strange lot aren't we?


My gf came into the room during my flex test when I’m having a skype meeting at work with 6 boards around me. She didn’t say anything. I actually miss her cute and silly questions like:


----------



## NT.Thunder

My wife said to me last night, "Now you have 2 snowboards, does that mean you don't need the other one?"

The third (and final) should land today, I'm a tad nervous now.

*Actually just checked the delivery time and it's now been delayed again until the 18th


----------



## wrathfuldeity

Yeahti87 said:


> My gf came into the room during my flex test when I’m having a skype meeting at work with 6 boards around me. She didn’t say anything. I actually miss her cute and silly questions like:
> View attachment 153935





NT.Thunder said:


> My wife said to me last night, "Now you have 2 snowboards, does that mean you don't need the other one?"
> 
> The third (and final) should land today, I'm a tad nervous now.
> 
> *Actually just checked the delivery time and it's now been delayed again until the 18th


The remedy is to buy at least 6 more boards. When a package arrives, Mrs W will occasionally ask "is that my birthday present?"...it might be if you want a snowboard. She just rolls her eyes and walks away...she knits and has a closet full of yarn and stashes allover the house. Just yesterday noted that there is a big on-line sale of yarn by her favorite mill. They sell out within a couple of hours and their mill is just a few blocks away from the house. Really I had no idea that she will easily drop a few bennies on more yarn. And my question to her...Oh am I getting new socks?


----------



## zc1

Eventually you get over the threshold. Yesterday I jokingly asked my wife if she wanted a Jones Hovercraft for her birthday. Her response was "Yes, but make sure it's in your size."


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

Haaaahahaha she’s funny. I think I broke my wife’s will this year. Between my bike collection, paintball guns and snowboards now she just repeats what I say to the dog “ Oh your papa is getting a cafe racer? Your papa so silly right?” My dog then walks over to his collection a 67 toys like “yea more is better!”


----------



## Scalpelman

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> Haaaahahaha she’s funny. I think I broke my wife’s will this year. Between my bike collection, paintball guns and snowboards now she just repeats what I say to the dog “ Oh your papa is getting a cafe racer? Your papa so silly right?” My dog then walks over to his collection a 67 toys like “yea more is better!”


Wait a second, are korua’s on sale too?!!!


----------



## Kevrog21

NT.Thunder said:


> My wife said to me last night, "Now you have 2 snowboards, does that mean you don't need the other one?"
> 
> The third (and final) should land today, I'm a tad nervous now.
> 
> *Actually just checked the delivery time and it's now been delayed again until the 18th


I feel it haha. I was snatching up used boards in my area so I could try out different tech and shapes and wound up with 5. They ended up being mostly overlapping all mountain boards so I decided to keep my favorite one or two.

She was delighted to know that I had started selling them, having posted all but one.

She wasn’t as thrilled when my new one showed up to the house after I had sold off two. Said “I thought you were selling boards, not trading!” and my response was “I am selling. And then I just happened to go buy another!”.

But she doesn’t know about the Sashimi hidden away in the basement, or the Arbor Shiloh Rocker that I might end up buying haha


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

Scalpelman said:


> Wait a second, are korua’s on sale too?!!!


No and that’s the only reason I haven’t broken down and bought it yet.

I’m doing my best to enjoy the boards I have and really unlock what they’re capable of. I think we forget that each board has a learning curve and with how much we gear whore we often never really get to untap the potential. At this point I have every board I NEED but want is another story.

...Now if that Cafe Racer goes on sale for even 5% it’s mine 🤣
On the other hand I’m also interested in @Kijima stuff but I have to send a PM. That PM is coming! I’ve just been collecting my thoughts.


----------



## zc1

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> ...Now if that Cafe Racer goes on sale for even 5% it’s mine 🤣
> On the other hand I’m also interested in @Kijima stuff but I have to send a PM. That PM is coming! I’ve just been collecting my thoughts.


Check your PMs in a second.
If your wife asks me anything I'll deny, though


----------



## ridethecliche

😂😂😂😂


----------



## NT.Thunder

I used to fish a lot, mainly for Barramundi in the earlier years and later for sailfish but usually lure fishing. I've found snowboarding not too different in terms of marketing. Fishing lures were never 'really' designed to catch fish but more fisherman. I ended up with every lure you cold imagine, I couldn't walk into a fishing tackle shop without walking out with half a dozen new lures when I still had dozens in boxes new throughout the boat. Differen't colours, shapes and sizes. I don't even own a boat anymore but I still find lures new in boxes around in the shed.

Those that live close to and have pretty easy access to the snow, I can understand how you could collect and accumulate so many boards, I'm at my baggage weight limit now so won't be picking up anything new once the Surfari arrives.......well, I shouldn't anyway.


----------



## zc1

NT.Thunder said:


> Those that live close to and have pretty easy access to the snow, I can understand how you could collect and accumulate so many boards, I'm at my baggage weight limit now so won't be picking up anything new once the Surfari arrives.......well, I shouldn't anyway.


It's excessive. I don't argue that at all.

That said, it's fun riding the same terrain on different boards, even in the same day. I can ride every day in the winter (family and other obligations permitting) since I have three local hills within 45 minutes of me. The mountains are a day trip away by car. I work hard through the spring, summer and fall (pick up work on top of my regular) so that I can cut back to 1/2-time in the winter and ride a lot through the winter.


----------



## ridethecliche

I honestly don't want to have a ton of boards. The idea of having to think through what to ride that day is not all that appealing to me.

I also really don't like having to be tentative with a new board on the first few rides out.

I see myself having a quiver of 4-5 boards not including a split.

I picked up two more boards in the very recent past and I'm considering selling 2-3 of my boards in the winter if possible. I don't really like the idea of having boards that I don't ride often unless they're very condition specific (pow/split). If I'm not riding something in the conditions it's meant for then I obviously prefer something else.

There are times I want to try something just to see how it feels, but I'm starting to understand what I like and personally the idea of just going out to enjoy myself on something familiar is more appealing.

I also have a hard time justifying having multiple boards for the same purpose. Just going to write this out because why not:

1) signal omni 158cm
Great superlight all mountain ripper. I've enjoyed this in powder and it's a very predictable board. Has good ice hold when I clean up the edges, but does flap a little at speed.
Board was a trade I got for an old guitar and had some edge damage that I wasn't aware of at the time. Local shop said it wasn't a big deal and helped me out by clamping it, which put two dings in the base. I think they could have done a better job of it but I like the shop, they didn't charge me, and it didn't affect anything. I'd consider selling this board, but I'm thinking it's not going to sell for much with bindings because of the damage.

2) iguchi pro camber 156 cm
Huge overlap with the omni imho but I'm really excited about this. Haven't ridden it yet. I feel like it's got everything I like about the omni without a big weight penalty, but the up rise contact points and the traction bumps make me think that this would do everything the omni would do with better ice hold.
Hoping this will be a keeper.

3) Rome buckshot 151cm
Have only been on this once and it was with a broken binding strap so... Doesn't count.
Was intrigued by all the rave reviews for this and can't wait to try it out. I have a feeling it's going to be too soft for me though. Will likely sell with bindings this season after a day or two on it. Might keep it for small local mountains but... Meh.

4) signal disruptor 154cm
Picked up this beat board on local Facebook to use at the indoor place an hour from me. I can beat it up and not give a shit. Needs a base grind, an edge tune, and a wax. I'll likely not get the edge grind unless I use it often. Why? Not worth the money for indoors imho.
Might sell it but probably not. I think it would be a good indoor and small mountain board. If I take it to local small mountains I'll likely get the base grind.

5) niche ember 150cm
This is a bit strange tbh. I meant to buy the pyre and it was sold out after purchase so they offered the ember to me at a discount because their inventory was whack. They offered me next year's pyre as at a discount but I don't like the graphic. The ember is the same exact board except a little softer so I'm not really sure what to think, but I think that it might be a really fun pow/tree/carving board. Has the traction bumps so should have good grip for carving up groomers. I'm also going to be 10-15lbs lighter when I get back on snow so I think the softer flex might actually be an advantage here.
Will likely keep unless I find a better powder board or just don't like it for some reason.

6) signal yup 153.5 cm
I really love this board as most of you know, but there's definitely a weight penalty. This is the board I'll grab when I just want to go out and enjoy myself. Some trees some groomers some harder runs. Great on just about everything except on icy days. I'll likely grab the ember if I want to be playful and it's more icy out.
I feel like this board is great for my personality and I'm actually looking forward to testing it in deeper snow with the bindings set back an inch or so. If I ever sell this, it'll be too replace it with another s camber board with the same personality and lighter weight. I'm hopeful signal will have that out in a few years when I'll consider retiring this.

There are zero conditions where I think the boards above will be out of their element and a hindrance to my progress. I have no interest in a rocker board, 3bt, or magnetraction at this time but I'd love to try all of those as well as a crc board just to try out. Not interested enough to buy one though.

I'll hold out for a split till I feel it's more appropriate or I meet people that are into it and want to go on trips together. My gf and I are in for a rough year next year so that's probably not going to happen. The only thing I'm remotely interested in right now is the niche maelstrom for next year because it'd be a stiffer 'yup' style board. That will likely only be a consideration if I feel the ember is better for the conditions I like the yup in and I decide to sell the yup or if I maybe sell the omni and want to replace it with a directional freeride instead since the guch is solid. Not really on the agenda tbh, but I love the clean graphic for next year's model. I'm also really impressed with niche as a brand because they've had rave reviews and seem like nice people. I told them I was looking at the sonnet for my gf and they threw it in at a discount. The kicker? They sent it off with my ember before I'd even paid for it because they wanted them to go together. I really appreciated that trust. My gf loves her flying v burton board and off handedly mentioned that she found the edge hold on ice a bit challenging. I think she'll love the magnetraction on it!

Re amplid. I loved the penta and I'm super curious about a lot of their boards but I feel like better/equivalent boards for things like the creamer and the paradigma. I'd love an unw8 but it's cost prohibitive. I have a feeling my amplid purchase is going to be an impulse buy... I'm actually intrigued with nitros use of their tech since it'll be easier for me to get my hands on one of those! 

I'm glad I held off on the paradigma and lovelife because the niche boards were a way better deal.

I know I'd be fine with 2-3 boards. Hell id probably be fine with 1! But man... Boards store too damn easily, esp compared to bikes lmao.

That's that. Yes, I was bored lol.


----------



## zc1

Interested to hear how the Iguchi Pro compares to the Omni when you get a chance to ride it.


----------



## zc1

ridethecliche said:


> I honestly don't want to have a ton of boards. The idea of having to think through what to ride that day is not all that appealing to me.
> ...
> I also have a hard time justifying having multiple boards for the same purpose.


It's like the old joke: "Q: What's the definition of an alcoholic?" and "A: Anyone who drinks more than I do."

The guy with no boards and no interest in snowboarding will question why you need a snowboard at all. The guy with only one board is going to question why you need 5, and the guy with 5 will question why anyone needs 10, and so-on...regardless of how you choose to justify it. I'm guessing that 5 years ago you didn't see yourself having more than one board. Means change, interests change, circumstances change. The funniest instance of this was my neighbour, who has a "wall of (air) guns" in his basement, asked me why I have so many snowboards, because "aren't they all the same?" I just stared at him in amazement for a moment and told him, "No, they all ride very differently from each other. Even the ones that are for the same purpose, like riding powder." I didn't even bring up the air gun question. Just wasn't worth it. I wasn't going to teach him to see past his own nose in that moment. We left it at that and it has never come up again, haha.

The reality is that none of us needs one at all. We definitely don't need more than one. Want to ride powder? Set it back. Want to ride more directionally and only have a twin? Set it back. Want to ride park? Just do it. A guy I know won a park competition at Lake Louise this season riding a Nitro Cannon! In reality, any of us could get by just fine with one board.

I personally only had one board for many years. For most of my life I didn't see any reason to replace my one board, let alone add more boards and make a quiver. Even if I had wanted to, I didn't have the financial means to do it, anyway, so it wouldn't have mattered. It wasn't until my kids were old enough to start riding that I decided to look at what's out there in terms of new stuff. I quickly came to see that access to demos was limited except for the few brands available at the local shops. So I started doing my own demos by buying discounted new boards or good condition used ones, riding them, then eventually selling them for little-to-no loss. Over time I started to hang onto the ones that I really liked.

My additional motivation, as I've mentioned before, is that familiarity with a wide range of brands, camber profiles, flex profiles, genres, etc. makes me a better instructor, guide, information source for my clients. On top of that is the obvious fact that it's just a ton of fun riding different boards. During the winter I'm at the hill a minimum of 4 days each week, not including trips out to the mountains. I can ride a different board every day, or multiple boards on the same day and keep things interesting as well as increase my own skill level as a rider. It's fun/challenging to ride boards that you wouldn't typically ride or wouldn't typically ride in certain conditions in those same conditions. 

One example of its utility in teaching: learning to ride and be comfortable on a rocker-dominant board in hard snow/icy snow conditions. Lib-Tech and Never Summer sell a lot of boards, and a lot of them (or all of them in the case of Never Summer) have pronounced centre-rocker. It's kind of hard to teach someone to ride that comfortably if you yourself aren't comfortable riding it or if you're on a full camber board and having zero issues with grip. You can't just tell them to get a camber-dominant board as is often the advice on this forum and others, lol.

Someone likes a particular board? It's nice to have enough knowledge and first-hand experience with other boards to be able to recommend another (or a few others) that they also might like. Someone doesn't like a particular board or a particular characteristic of a board? You can explain to them why that might be the case and how to get around it, how to fix their riding if it's an issue of mechanics, or suggest other boards that they might want to try (or avoid). 

The CASI manual specifically states: _"Article 6: No member shall sponsor or promote any equipment that he has not personally tested and approved to be of high quality." _This doesn't specifically address "hey you might like this board"-type suggestions, but I think that can be seen as a reasonable extension of the article. The more experience you have with gear, the more useful you can be to your clients.


----------



## Gouldy

The number of snowboards someone needs follows the rule of n+1.

I bought my first board this year (just so happened to be an Amplid Creamer - which is awesome BTW). Thought it would be all I ever need. I am already eying up the Surfari for purchase maybe in a season or two as I progress and a used park/butter board for the dome atm. After them I will probably start looking at the next bit of tech I want to try


----------



## ridethecliche

Yeah I totally get it.
There's nothing wrong with it at all and boards store easily. Most that we like and pick up aren't that expensive and buying at a discount means that we can try and sell if necessary.

I'm okay with that... But I still don't want to own like 20 boards. I'd just feel guilty for not riding them all.


----------



## zc1

Here's a prototype that has the same 3D shaping in the nose as the Surfari. It's a lot easier to see when there's no glossy topsheet.


----------



## WigMar

Peter Bauer looks stoked to be holding that thing!


----------



## ridethecliche

That kinda looks like the spoon nose thing that burtons been doing for a bit.


----------



## unsuspected

Would love to have first year Surfari 161 or Nitro Squash 159


----------



## zc1

Had the 159 Squash a couple of seasons ago. Going to be back on one again next season, but in 153 this time around. Surfari for the big stuff, Squash for the small.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

That’s crazy how similar the profiles of those boards actually are!


----------



## zc1

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> That’s crazy how similar the profiles of those boards actually are!


Similar shapes but different camber profiles. Squash is _full_ camber despite the long nose. Literally full camber, contact to contact. The Surfari has a rockered nose and tail. About 3 cm in the nose and 4 cm in the tail from my eyeball estimates.

The 153 Squash measured 117 cm from contact to contact (straight line) and the 157 Surfari measured 119 cm contact to contact (straight line). Difference of 2cm, but that distance includes rocker in the Surfari measurement, and 100% camber in the Squash measurement. Take out the 7 cm of rocker and the 153 Squash has a longer camber section than the Surfari. Squashes ride longer than their overall length suggests.

The Paradigma, to my surprise and delight, is essentially full camber. There's less than 1mm of lift at the contact points, but that probably becomes ~1 mm when weighted.

I'm excited for next season.
🤓

Edit: Just thought I'd also mention that the Squash has less than half the amount of taper and is narrower (even in the 159 size) than the Surfari, but has more stance setback.


----------



## NT.Thunder

AMPLID 2020-21 WORKBOOOK


Amplid's new product range showing the best snowboards, splitboards, bindings and accessories on our white planet.




issuu.com


----------



## NT.Thunder

Picked up the Surfari today, such a good looking board in the flesh compared to some of the marketing images you see of it, same with the Creamer.

3D profiling noticeable but not exaggerated, you can feel the antiphase running your hand over the nose area. Have a set of Lien AT's I'll match with it and hopefully get over to Cardona if the borders open up. Little worried though as it sounds like the State boarder where I am may not open until the end of August.


----------



## totalsiib

Surfari in action in Haines, AK. Amplid is a great snowboarding company and I am looking forward to buy another board from them. They just started a new vblog on youtube, check them out: amplidTV


----------



## Jkb818

NT.Thunder said:


> Picked up the Surfari today, such a good looking board in the flesh compared to some of the marketing images you see of it, same with the Creamer.
> 
> 3D profiling noticeable but not exaggerated, you can feel the antiphase running your hand over the nose area. Have a set of Lien AT's I'll match with it and hopefully get over to Cardona if the borders open up. Little worried though as it sounds like the State boarder where I am may not open until the end of August.
> 
> View attachment 154070
> View attachment 154071
> View attachment 154072
> View attachment 154073
> View attachment 154074
> View attachment 154075
> View attachment 154076


such a sick board. wish it came in a 152 or 154.


----------



## jsil

zc1 said:


> Had the 159 Squash a couple of seasons ago. Going to be back on one again next season, but in 153 this time around. Surfari for the big stuff, Squash for the small.
> 
> View attachment 154001


The Surfari is the best board I've ever ridden, but it is a tad big for me. I'm 5'9" 155lbs with a size 8. The Pentaquark is super fun too, but the Surfari is more versatile. How does the Squash ride in comparison?

What's your quiver for next season?

I was looking to try a japanese snowsurf style board too.


----------



## zc1

jsil said:


> The Surfari is the best board I've ever ridden, but it is a tad big for me. I'm 5'9" 155lbs with a size 8. The Pentaquark is super fun too, but the Surfari is more versatile. How does the Squash ride in comparison?
> 
> What's your quiver for next season?
> 
> I was looking to try a japanese snowsurf style board too.


I haven't ridden the Surfari, yet. Unfortunately I got it after the season ended. The Squash is just ok, IMO. It's full-camber, not wide, and has a little bit of taper. It's a good carver, but I wasn't impressed with it in powder when I had it out at Lake Louise (vs Panhandler and even the Super 8). There are much better powder boards and much worse groomer boards, so it strikes a really nice medium for the rider who doesn't mind riding a full-camber board in powder.

I personally think setback camber is a more versatile profile and I expect that the Surfari, just on spec, is going to blow the Squash out of the water (powder) and be right there with it on the groomers as well. 

I'm really excited to get the Amplid boards out next season. My Amplid quiver is 57 Surfari, 56 UNW8 and 56 Paradigma.


----------



## jsil

zc1 said:


> I haven't ridden the Surfari, yet. Unfortunately I got it after the season ended. The Squash is just ok, IMO. It's full-camber, not wide, and has a little bit of taper. It's a good carver, but I wasn't impressed with it in powder when I had it out at Lake Louise (vs Panhandler and even the Super 8). There are much better powder boards and much worse groomer boards, so it strikes a really nice medium for the rider who doesn't mind riding a full-camber board in powder.
> 
> I personally think setback camber is a more versatile profile and I expect that the Surfari, just on spec, is going to blow the Squash out of the water (powder) and be right there with it on the groomers as well.
> 
> I'm really excited to get the Amplid boards out next season. My Amplid quiver is 57 Surfari, 56 UNW8 and 56 Paradigma.


Great feedback thanks... I can take the squash off my list. Honestly, the surfari is the best high speed all conditions carver I've ever ridden. You're going to love it. My buddy who owns the Paradigma says that its the best all around board and if he could only have one board forever that would be it... luckily we don't have that limitation 

Haven't been on the UNW8, but will be giving it a go next season.


----------



## WigMar

Black Friday sales got me thinking about what I would ideally like to add to the quiver. Many boards I'd like to try popped up on sale, but the Surfari I really want never seems to. I contacted Amplid to see if they could hook me up with a used demo or a factory second or something. Turns out, they had a used demo board they were willing to send me at a good discount so I bought it. Come to find later that board had already been sold, so they gave me a new one for the same price I had already paid. I'm waiting for delivery like a kid waiting for Christmas. I should be able to post some initial impressions next week. My expectations are high.


----------



## jsil

WigMar said:


> Black Friday sales got me thinking about what I would ideally like to add to the quiver. Many boards I'd like to try popped up on sale, but the Surfari I really want never seems to. I contacted Amplid to see if they could hook me up with a used demo or a factory second or something. Turns out, they had a used demo board they were willing to send me at a good discount so I bought it. Come to find later that board had already been sold, so they gave me a new one for the same price I had already paid. I'm waiting for delivery like a kid waiting for Christmas. I should be able to post some initial impressions next week. My expectations are high.


Hell yeah man. I have all three of their high end rides and between the Surfari and pentaquark, it's hands down Surfari for me. I almost prefer it even on groomer days. Considering selling my pentaquark if the unw8 is as good as I hope it will be (haven't had a chance to ride it yet).


----------



## The_Stigs

WigMar said:


> Black Friday sales got me thinking about what I would ideally like to add to the quiver. Many boards I'd like to try popped up on sale, but the Surfari I really want never seems to. I contacted Amplid to see if they could hook me up with a used demo or a factory second or something. Turns out, they had a used demo board they were willing to send me at a good discount so I bought it. Come to find later that board had already been sold, so they gave me a new one for the same price I had already paid. I'm waiting for delivery like a kid waiting for Christmas. I should be able to post some initial impressions next week. My expectations are high.


Welcome to the Surfari club! That's such an awesome deal -- those guys at Amplid are so solid. Mine has been staring at me for months, and my home mountain is opening this Friday. It might get a couple of warm groomer laps, depending on the snow coverage (hopefully!).

I haven't heard anything from @NT.Thunder about how his went this season though.


----------



## jsil

The_Stigs said:


> Welcome to the Surfari club! That's such an awesome deal -- those guys at Amplid are so solid. Mine has been staring at me for months, and my home mountain is opening this Friday. It might get a couple of warm groomer laps, depending on the snow coverage (hopefully!).
> 
> I haven't heard anything from @NT.Thunder about how his went this season though.


Just keep in mind, the worst part about the Surfari is the white base  Mine looks like it's 10 years old after a season if riding it almost exclusively.


----------



## ridethecliche

WigMar said:


> Black Friday sales got me thinking about what I would ideally like to add to the quiver. Many boards I'd like to try popped up on sale, but the Surfari I really want never seems to. I contacted Amplid to see if they could hook me up with a used demo or a factory second or something. Turns out, they had a used demo board they were willing to send me at a good discount so I bought it. Come to find later that board had already been sold, so they gave me a new one for the same price I had already paid. I'm waiting for delivery like a kid waiting for Christmas. I should be able to post some initial impressions next week. My expectations are high.


That's so dopeeeee!

Good on them. They seem like super stand up folks. Will have to nab something from them in the future if anything catches my eye.


----------



## WigMar

ridethecliche said:


> That's so dopeeeee!
> 
> Good on them. They seem like super stand up folks. Will have to nab something from them in the future if anything catches my eye.


Yeah, their customer service has treated me really well so far. Signal's sale on the Yup got my savings burning a hole in my pocket lol. Thanks for the heads up on that. I figured I'd rather have more anti-phase in my life if possible.


----------



## NT.Thunder

The_Stigs said:


> Welcome to the Surfari club! That's such an awesome deal -- those guys at Amplid are so solid. Mine has been staring at me for months, and my home mountain is opening this Friday. It might get a couple of warm groomer laps, depending on the snow coverage (hopefully!).
> 
> I haven't heard anything from @NT.Thunder about how his went this season though.


Nice @WigMar - PB and Gregor go out of their way to get their boards on the slope for those that are keen, seem's if you just ask the question regarding price there's always plenty of room to move.

Still sitting in the house with a storage wax on it. Two trips cancelled this season due CV19 and looking like Japan 21 season won't happen either so still yet to ride it.

Amplid are awesome IMO to deal with


----------



## LeDe

Agree with all the above about the Amplid team.
Got a Surfari through them back in March. Did not get a chance to ride it yet and probably wont until March. Got a Surf Shuttle this summer and still have not ridden it as well. 
But still could not resist, I should receive a Dada tomorrow and should actually give it a go before Christmas!

I am sure I'll love the Dada but based on all the comments on the Surfari, that is going to be a painful wait until i can finally ride it.


----------



## ridethecliche

WigMar said:


> Yeah, their customer service has treated me really well so far. Signal's sale on the Yup got my savings burning a hole in my pocket lol. Thanks for the heads up on that. I figured I'd rather have more anti-phase in my life if possible.


You should get the yup too though... 

They're totally different boards!


----------



## WigMar

I had a Surfari day after it was lost in customs for a few. What a ripper! Hello new daily driver. It handled icy hardpack really well. I can't wait to get it into some freeride once it finally starts snowing around here.


----------



## The_Stigs

1,000% agree. Took mine out last week and it was phenomenal. Riding a lift now while it's in the car and am about to go grab it.

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## jsil

Anyone with a Surfari, if you never ride +/+ you should give it a shot. I normally ride +12/-12, but on the Surfari, I find +18/+6 is super fun. I really just echo everyone's previous statements, it's my favorite board of all time and if I could only have one that would be it. There is only thing that I miss when I'm on it and that's switch, but it goes so freaking well forward I keep reaching for it.


----------



## The_Stigs

jsil said:


> Anyone with a Surfari, if you never ride +/+ you should give it a shot. I normally ride +12/-12, but on the Surfari, I find +18/+6 is super fun. I really just echo everyone's previous statements, it's my favorite board of all time and if I could only have one that would be it. There is only thing that I miss when I'm on it and that's switch, but it goes so freaking well forward I keep reaching for it.


I ride right around +18/+6 so I second your opinion. 

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## WigMar

I had a blast finally freeriding on my Surfari today. It snowed six or eight inches, but I was stuck at work until noon. By the time I got up there, things were tracked out enough to give the Surfari a good testing. Board feel was excellent in those conditions. I was pushing the speed through chop to keep up with the accomplished skiers I was with, and the Surfari didn't complain at all. It held its composure through some nasty and technical terrain. I also found some beautiful stashes in the trees. I couldn't keep myself out of there anymore. 

I've been carving at 36, 24 most of this season. Today I attacked some freeride and treeriding with that stance. After a few runs, I toned it down to 27, 12 and felt much more centered on my board. 

I was skeptical about such subtle shaping in the nose. My Bataleon is much more aggressive about it. It was great at busting through chop smoothly without hooking or bucking. It added a little fluidity to powder turns too. 

I'm a big fan.


----------



## jsil

WigMar said:


> I had a blast finally freeriding on my Surfari today. It snowed six or eight inches, but I was stuck at work until noon. By the time I got up there, things were tracked out enough to give the Surfari a good testing. Board feel was excellent in those conditions. I was pushing the speed through chop to keep up with the accomplished skiers I was with, and the Surfari didn't complain at all. It held its composure through some nasty and technical terrain. I also found some beautiful stashes in the trees. I couldn't keep myself out of there anymore.
> 
> I've been carving at 36, 24 most of this season. Today I attacked some freeride and treeriding with that stance. After a few runs, I toned it down to 27, 12 and felt much more centered on my board.
> 
> I was skeptical about such subtle shaping in the nose. My Bataleon is much more aggressive about it. It was great at busting through chop smoothly without hooking or bucking. It added a little fluidity to powder turns too.
> 
> I'm a big fan.


I feel you on that. I finally got back into the trees over the last week as our base is finally headed up. It's still super sketchy, rocks and stumps everywhere, but great fun.

What size surfari are you on and what do you weigh? At 155lbs on the 157 its a bit much for me through really rutted out moguls, but amazing for everything else. The nose definitely does work in pow. Just a great board.


----------



## WigMar

jsil said:


> I feel you on that. I finally got back into the trees over the last week as our base is finally headed up. It's still super sketchy, rocks and stumps everywhere, but great fun.
> 
> What size surfari are you on and what do you weigh? At 155lbs on the 157 its a bit much for me through really rutted out moguls, but amazing for everything else. The nose definitely does work in pow. Just a great board.


I'm #220 riding the 161, so I'm a little over the weight recommendation.


----------



## dwdesign

I got out on my Mothership built Surfari 157 yesterday in some Tahoe pow. Really liked it in powder. The nose stays afloat pretty effortlessly. Carving on groomers took some time to get dialed as I've never ridden anything with that much nose rocker (all my other boards are pretty much full camber). The camber ends at the front inserts so there was a little adjustment required. Pretty sluggish in the trees though... this board is best ridden fast with big turns. The Antiphase works! Sadly I did something stupid and blew out my knee by mid-day.


----------



## WigMar

dwdesign said:


> Sadly I did something stupid and blew out my knee by mid-day.


Oh no!  I wish you a speedy recovery.


----------



## jsil

dwdesign said:


> I got out on my Mothership built Surfari 157 yesterday in some Tahoe pow. Really liked it in powder. The nose stays afloat pretty effortlessly. Carving on groomers took some time to get dialed as I've never ridden anything with that much nose rocker (all my other boards are pretty much full camber). The camber ends at the front inserts so there was a little adjustment required. Pretty sluggish in the trees though... this board is best ridden fast with big turns. The Antiphase works! Sadly I did something stupid and blew out my knee by mid-day.


ah damn man -- hopefully its not a real blowout


----------



## JDA

Flash back to my Japan trip 2 years ago exclusively riding my Amplid Pillowtalk, sorry you can't even see the board 


__
http://instagr.am/p/BwrDketAcx6/


----------



## dwdesign

@jsil Knee isn't too bad thankfully... but waiting on my doctor's appointment. Was the same knee that I tore the MCL a few years ago. Hope to get more time on the Surfari again this season. Tahoe typically gets its snow Feb/March months, so there's likely more pow days. 🤞


----------



## The_Stigs

WigMar said:


> I had a blast finally freeriding on my Surfari today. It snowed six or eight inches, but I was stuck at work until noon. By the time I got up there, things were tracked out enough to give the Surfari a good testing. Board feel was excellent in those conditions. I was pushing the speed through chop to keep up with the accomplished skiers I was with, and the Surfari didn't complain at all. It held its composure through some nasty and technical terrain. I also found some beautiful stashes in the trees. I couldn't keep myself out of there anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> I was skeptical about such subtle shaping in the nose. My Bataleon is much more aggressive about it. It was great at busting through chop smoothly without hooking or bucking. It added a little fluidity to powder turns too.


I'm going to support this again. 

I got overexcited that we had 17" of fresh snow here so I finally would test out my Salomon Asmo pow board. By the time I got up it was decently tracked out with fresh in some places, but it was such wet, heavy, mashed potato Cascade concrete. The Asmo was so good in untouched, but I was getting bucked every which way with the rest of the terrain. It lasted 2 runs before I went back to the car to swap the bindings onto the Surfari 161.

It was a good test to compare it. It was still amazing in the untracked stuff, but dampened all of the bumps that made the Asmo a pain to ride. It was nimble enough, though I didn't take it through the trees. Turned a bad day into a pretty good one, and everytime I ride another board I just want to go back and pull out the Surfari.

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## jsil

The_Stigs said:


> I'm going to support this again.
> 
> I got overexcited that we had 17" of fresh snow here so I finally would test out my Salomon Asmo pow board. By the time I got up it was decently tracked out with fresh in some places, but it was such wet, heavy, mashed potato Cascade concrete. The Asmo was so good in untouched, but I was getting bucked every which way with the rest of the terrain. It lasted 2 runs before I went back to the car to swap the bindings onto the Surfari 161.
> 
> It was a good test to compare it. It was still amazing in the untracked stuff, but dampened all of the bumps that made the Asmo a pain to ride. It was nimble enough, though I didn't take it through the trees. Turned a bad day into a pretty good one, and everytime I ride another board I just want to go back and pull out the Surfari.
> 
> Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


I wish they made a 154 Surfari. I love the board and can ride it on anything, but it's a bit much for me 155lbs in tight trees and moguled out terrain. Takes me for a ride sometimes hah


----------



## dwdesign

I'm the same weight as you and size 9 Adidas Tactical ADV, and did find that it was a little tough in tight trees or anywhere requiring quick transitions. Yeah, a 154 might be golden.


----------



## jsil

dwdesign said:


> I'm the same weight as you and size 9 Adidas Tactical ADV, and did find that it was a little tough in tight trees or anywhere requiring quick transitions. Yeah, a 154 might be golden.


Yeah. I'm in a 8.5 Burton ion step on. A lot of the amplid boards are quite long and stiff for small feet + low weight. Still my favorite boards, but on the hunt for the perfect pow/bumps/tree board for my size. I have a friend who's an extremely talented rider and swears the orca is the best board for this application that he's ever ridden. I'd love to try one just on that recommendation alone. Dude rips.


----------



## BXNoob

jsil said:


> Yeah. I'm in a 8.5 Burton ion step on. A lot of the amplid boards are quite long and stiff for small feet + low weight. Still my favorite boards, but on the hunt for the perfect pow/bumps/tree board for my size. I have a friend who's an extremely talented rider and swears the orca is the best board for this application that he's ever ridden. I'd love to try one just on that recommendation alone. Dude rips.


Have you checked the Dada or Spray Tray from Amplid ?


----------



## jsil

BXNoob said:


> Have you checked the Dada or Spray Tray from Amplid ?


Yeah, I'm a bit under ideal weight for Dada and over for spray tray. Spray could work, but I'd really prefer something without a swallow for switch.


----------



## NT.Thunder

Looks like a few Splits may be going in the outlet for anyone interested




__ https://www.facebook.com/Amplid/posts/10164689938760384


----------



## WigMar

NT.Thunder said:


> Looks like a few Splits may be going in the outlet for anyone interested
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/Amplid/posts/10164689938760384


Dang, I'd be all over that if I didn't already have a setup I'm happy with. The gear whore in me is having a hard time resisting such a discount.


----------



## Jkb818

jsil said:


> I wish they made a 154 Surfari. I love the board and can ride it on anything, but it's a bit much for me 155lbs in tight trees and moguled out terrain. Takes me for a ride sometimes hah


I wish that too....maybe if we all request it they can justify it.


----------



## Yeahti87

Jkb818 said:


> I wish that too....maybe if we all request it they can justify it.


I’m up for more Pentaquark sizes. I’ve ridden several Amplid boards and the rider in their mind is around 80 kg 9 US imo. Such a person has a full choice of boards and sizes. Can size up or down depending on the needs and riding style. They’re getting more popular, mostly due to the Centrifugal collection and imo 3 sizes per board is a sweet spot.


----------



## Jkb818

I’m 63kg...size 9 boot


----------



## NT.Thunder

Ohhhhh - anyone? @ridethecliche perfect waist width for your girly feet 😂 😂 😂


----------



## Yeahti87

NT.Thunder said:


> Ohhhhh - anyone?
> 
> View attachment 157148


I was stoked about a new Centrifugal but 8 m sidecut (so the shortest one there) and not a full camber. New sizes would add more to the collection imo.


----------



## NT.Thunder

The new Morning Glory looks interesting


----------



## NT.Thunder

Another new board in R&D phase from Amplid - this one from the Killswitch mould.


----------



## wrathfuldeity

NT.Thunder said:


> Ohhhhh - anyone? @ridethecliche perfect waist width for your girly feet 😂 😂 😂
> 
> View attachment 157148


Oooh I haz the super gurly feetz...mondo 24's...but use AT boots


----------



## Ryley

NT.Thunder said:


> Ohhhhh - anyone? @ridethecliche perfect waist width for your girly feet 😂 😂 😂


Where are you seeing this? Looks awesome


----------



## dwdesign

That Souly Grail looks interesting. Very mild 6mm taper.


----------



## unsuspected

Yeahti87 said:


> I’m up for more Pentaquark sizes. I’ve ridden several Amplid boards and the rider in their mind is around 80 kg 9 US imo. Such a person has a full choice of boards and sizes. Can size up or down depending on the needs and riding style. They’re getting more popular, mostly due to the Centrifugal collection and imo 3 sizes per board is a sweet spot.


How would a first year Surfari 161 for a 9US but 105ish naked?


----------



## Yeahti87

unsuspected said:


> How would a first year Surfari 161 for a 9US but 105ish naked?


Bud has the old version in 157 and at my 86-88 kg 9,5 US it feels good (though I’d grab a 161 for myself). The tail on any Surfari, be it old version or the new one, is stiff for sure and can handle a lot of weight and G. What boards you liked lately from that category? Maybe I can relate to some and see how your and mine take differs on the flex etc.


----------



## NT.Thunder

dwdesign said:


> That Souly Grail looks interesting. Very mild 6mm taper.


New catalogs issue for 2022 season


----------



## ridethecliche

NT.Thunder said:


> Ohhhhh - anyone? @ridethecliche perfect waist width for your girly feet 😂 😂 😂
> 
> View attachment 157148


I'm honestly so enamored with the korua at this point. I could play side hit bingo all day on my stealth. 

Id love to try a paradigma with mellow edge tech and anti phase. 

Weirdly enough, my goal is to have the least number of boards that fit my needs. 



Ryley said:


> Where are you seeing this? Looks awesome


I'm not showing you my feet just yet. You gotta earn that.


----------



## Jkb818

ridethecliche said:


> I'm honestly so enamored with the korua at this point. I could play side hit bingo all day on my stealth.
> 
> Id love to try a paradigma with mellow edge tech and anti phase.
> 
> Weirdly enough, my goal is to have the least number of boards that fit my needs.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not showing you my feet just yet. You gotta earn that.


Isn’t saying things like you’re trying to have the least amount of boards to fit your needs worthy of getting banned on this site? And I agree a little bit of romance is nice before showing feet. 🤣


----------



## unsuspected

Yeahti87 said:


> Bud has the old version in 157 and at my 86-88 kg 9,5 US it feels good (though I’d grab a 161 for myself). The tail on any Surfari, be it old version or the new one, is stiff for sure and can handle a lot of weight and G. What boards you liked lately from that category? Maybe I can relate to some and see how your and mine take differs on the flex etc.


I own now Nitro Banker 159, US Orbit 157 and liked the Squash 159 and Tur Buteo 157.


----------



## Phedder

unsuspected said:


> I own now Nitro Banker 159, US Orbit 157 and liked the Squash 159 and Tur Buteo 157.


How would you compare the Nitro Banker to the Amplids you've ridden? I'm currently so in love with my 2020 after doing some damage to it I'm on the hunt for a 2nd one to keep as back up!


----------



## BoardieK

And I'd be interested to hear any comparisions of the Nitro Highlander to the UNW8 please.


----------



## stinger96

Phedder said:


> How would you compare the Nitro Banker to the Amplids you've ridden? I'm currently so in love with my 2020 after doing some damage to it I'm on the hunt for a 2nd one to keep as back up!


Not unsuspected, but I have the Nitro Banker 159 and a 19/20 Surfari 157. Both are keepers and ride different enough to appreciate them. I love the Banker for carving groomers and fast charging in powder without getting too tight in the trees. Such a smooth, solid full camber board (my first since 2011). The Surfari also carves great and is super smooth, but doesn't have the locked-in feel on carves as the Banker. Antiphase seems like the real deal. In the powder, it floats better with the rocker nose and taper and the transitions are very fluid with the 3D shaping and busts through crud. To echo earlier comments, in very tight trees and uneven snow it still requires some work, but easier to manuever than the Banker. When I am really getting deep in the trees, I take my Sashimi 156.


----------



## edi414

Yeahti87 said:


> I was stoked about a new Centrifugal but 8 m sidecut (so the shortest one there) and not a full camber. New sizes would add more to the collection imo.


I’d be keen to try this new one next year but I am not sure how much it adds to the line (on paper...). Feels like they’re splitting hair now a bit trying to make micro adjustments to their centrifugals to add more versatility. Think we’re on the same page that focussing on the three boards they have but adding different sizing would be more interesting although I’m pretty much in the sweet spot for their boards with my 77kg, 10.5US...

the other 3 centrifugals are pretty much the same as the last ones other than graphics, aren’t they?


----------



## Yeahti87

unsuspected said:


> I own now Nitro Banker 159, US Orbit 157 and liked the Squash 159 and Tur Buteo 157.


I haven’t been on any of unfortunately, haven’t even flexed them in hand.
I can give you some comparison of the Amplids to Nitro Pantera (me and my buds have them in different sizes) and my Nitro Suprateam. If Nitro is consistent with their flex rating (seems on point with the two I have), it might be helpful.


----------



## Yeahti87

edi414 said:


> I’d be keen to try this new one next year but I am not sure how much it adds to the line (on paper...). Feels like they’re splitting hair now a bit trying to make micro adjustments to their centrifugals to add more versatility. Think we’re on the same page that focussing on the three boards they have but adding different sizing would be more interesting although I’m pretty much in the sweet spot for their boards with my 77kg, 10.5US...
> 
> the other 3 centrifugals are pretty much the same as the last ones other than graphics, aren’t they?


Exactly. I mean I always welcome more boards in the lineup but if I were to choose this new board vs more sizes in the existing ones, no doubt I’d pick the second option. For example I own the new Unw8 163 and Penta 158 and there is so much overlap. I prefer the Penta due to the longer sidecut (and I wished it was even more like 9 m in the old one). But that old one in 160 is way too soft for a board like that. It folds too easily and has a rubbery feel. Nitro Pantera or Koruas CR are stiffer. If they used the mold from from old Pentas 156 and 160 and put the burly new construction there. Or even going 156, 160
and adding a 164. Gosh...

I truly love the new Penta 158 at 87 kg as a freecarve/freeride board and it’s my daily carver this season but I would be super happy to add a bigger size for open groomers only. Just more EE and a bigger sidecut.

Yes, the new ones are the same, just different graphics.


----------



## Phedder

stinger96 said:


> Not unsuspected, but I have the Nitro Banker 159 and a 19/20 Surfari 157. Both are keepers and ride different enough to appreciate them. I love the Banker for carving groomers and fast charging in powder without getting too tight in the trees. Such a smooth, solid full camber board (my first since 2011). The Surfari also carves great and is super smooth, but doesn't have the locked-in feel on carves as the Banker. Antiphase seems like the real deal. In the powder, it floats better with the rocker nose and taper and the transitions are very fluid with the 3D shaping and busts through crud. To echo earlier comments, in very tight trees and uneven snow it still requires some work, but easier to manuever than the Banker. When I am really getting deep in the trees, I take my Sashimi 156.


Awesome, thanks for that! What's your weight and boot size for comparison? 

I definitely agree, super smooth, locked in on carves, great sidecut, tonnes of spring and pop from the full camber. For me it's actually my favorite board in moguls and trees because it's my narrowest, feels very nimble and I can use that camber to spring from edge to edge. Doesn't have the float for when it's deep in low angle trees, but the nose does a great job when you get up to speed on steeper more open pow fields. If it's deep and I'm targeting trees I'd be on my Fish or Dancehaul. 161 Surfari is very tempting, but hard to justify adding it to the quiver right now.


----------



## stinger96

Phedder said:


> Awesome, thanks for that! What's your weight and boot size for comparison?
> 
> I definitely agree, super smooth, locked in on carves, great sidecut, tonnes of spring and pop from the full camber. For me it's actually my favorite board in moguls and trees because it's my narrowest, feels very nimble and I can use that camber to spring from edge to edge. Doesn't have the float for when it's deep in low angle trees, but the nose does a great job when you get up to speed on steeper more open pow fields. If it's deep and I'm targeting trees I'd be on my Fish or Dancehaul. 161 Surfari is very tempting, but hard to justify adding it to the quiver right now.


Sure thing! I am 180lbs and wear Salomon Dialogue Wide size 9. 

I forgot to mention the progressive sidecut, love the acceleration out of turns! I should have clarified that I do ride in a lot of lower angle trees. The Banker does great at speed even at quick turns. Surfari is great, but you have some great options for trees already. I would like to add another NS Swift (really enjoy the loose-feeling of the rocker between the bindings on chopped up snow and trees), but I would have too much overlap with what I have.


----------



## unsuspected

Phedder said:


> How would you compare the Nitro Banker to the Amplids you've ridden? I'm currently so in love with my 2020 after doing some damage to it I'm on the hunt for a 2nd one to keep as back up!


Haven't ridden any Amplids yet, that's why I was asking. Wish Nitro would make a bigger Banker but that will probably not happen.



Yeahti87 said:


> I haven’t been on any of unfortunately, haven’t even flexed them in hand.
> I can give you some comparison of the Amplids to Nitro Pantera (me and my buds have them in different sizes) and my Nitro Suprateam. If Nitro is consistent with their flex rating (seems on point with the two I have), it might be helpful.


Own a Nitro Naturals which seems to be the predecessor of Nitro Pantera that I had two runs on and felt similar too.


----------



## Yeahti87

unsuspected said:


> Own a Nitro Naturals which seems to be the predecessor of Nitro Pantera that I had two runs on and felt similar too.


Compared to the new Surfari 161, Unw8 163 and Pentaquark 158, the Pantera in 166 is lighter and easier to pop and twist. It doesn’t have the tankiness that the Amplids have. The Surfari is smoother with the turn ini due to the directional camber profile but it doesn’t lock in that hard.
Flex-wise, compared to the Pantera, all the new Centrifugals are stiffer torsionally and have stiffer tails and noses.
For charging in uneven terrain/crud, I’d pick any of these over the Nitro.
The Pantera offers a better grip on boilerplate ice. A full camber with ~~ 130 effective edge, even while being softer, grips super well.
Being softer but still stiff and light, pops easily from the carves. The full camber Unw8 or Pentaquark also pop super hard but needs to be pushed harder to access it. On the other hand the Amplids offer excellent stability (and the Pentera is a stable board).
I know that in the past there was a Pantera SC - a more beefy version of it and I think it was something like the new Amplids.

Regarding the Antiphase - I think it works but I think it’s an addition.
Anyone who owns the new Surfari/Pentaquark/Unw8 can have a look on the nose of their board. There’s so much more meat there than any other brand I/buds have owned (basically most of the mainstream ones). 
Usually you see the core and laminate getting much thinner there. This alone makes the noses really stiff (love it) and must translate to the exceptional stability they offer. It’s basically impossible to fold the nose in a eurocarve.


----------



## unsuspected

Already own a Orbit which is best described as a Squash on roids and my next board will probably be a Niche Maelstrom 166 or Tur Buteo 162. Was mostly curious about first year Surfari because the graphics of the later models are kinda boring.


----------



## BXNoob

Yeahti87 said:


> I know that in the past there was a Pantera SC - a more beefy version of it and I think it was something like the new Amplids.


To add to this, the Pantera SC makes the Pentaquark look like a 5-6/10 flex.


----------



## NT.Thunder

Split anyone


----------



## ridethecliche

The soul grail.

Oh my God. 

I think that might have to be my first amplid board.


----------



## Donutz

ridethecliche said:


> The soul grail.
> 
> Oh my God.
> 
> I think that might have to be my first amplid board.


Some of these names they come up with make good story prompts.


----------



## Jkb818

ridethecliche said:


> The soul grail.
> 
> Oh my God.
> 
> I think that might have to be my first amplid board.


Sick looking deck indeed. I weigh 140 or 63 KG. I’m definitely at the bottom of the spectrum of fitting that 157. For Hi speed bombing I bet it would rip though.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ridethecliche

Jkb818 said:


> Sick looking deck indeed. I weigh 140 or 63 KG. I’m definitely at the bottom of the spectrum of fitting that 157. For Hi speed bombing I bet it would rip though.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm honestly not a bombing down the mountain type . The charging description is actually off putting to me for most boards.


----------



## Jkb818

ridethecliche said:


> I'm honestly not a bombing down the mountain type . The charging description is actually off putting to me for most boards.


Yeah I hear you. Not really my style either.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dwdesign

Do people ever sell their Amplids? Would it be blasphemous? I've only ridden my Mothership built Surfari 157 for half a day before injuring my knee, so I am out for a couple more weeks before attempting to get back on snow. From my limited time on the board, it felt more backseat than early rise and my preference is for the latter (or full camber).


----------



## Yeahti87

dwdesign said:


> Do people ever sell their Amplids? Would it be blasphemous? I've only ridden my Mothership built Surfari 157 for half a day before injuring my knee, so I am out for a couple more weeks before attempting to get back on snow. From my limited time on the board, it felt more backseat than early rise and my preference is for the latter (or full camber).


The Surfari is 100 % backseat camber. The rocker starts right past the front foot. I prefer my Pentaquark - full camber.


----------



## WigMar

I also ride my penta more than my surfari. Maybe that's just due to the low tide conditions I've been experiencing. The surfari is definitely better in any amount of pow. You know you want both of them!


----------



## ridethecliche

dwdesign said:


> Do people ever sell their Amplids? Would it be blasphemous? I've only ridden my Mothership built Surfari 157 for half a day before injuring my knee, so I am out for a couple more weeks before attempting to get back on snow. From my limited time on the board, it felt more backseat than early rise and my preference is for the latter (or full camber).


Huh. Any particular reason you're not a fan of S-camber?


----------



## dwdesign

ridethecliche said:


> Huh. Any particular reason you're not a fan of S-camber?


Just first time on anything outside of full camber... so taking a bit to get used to. I'm used to and prefer the grip, initiation and spring of full camber. I have several full-cambered tapered boards so this rides a little bit different.


----------



## ridethecliche

dwdesign said:


> Just first time on anything outside of full camber... so taking a bit to get used to. I'm used to and prefer the grip, initiation and spring of full camber. I have several full-cambered tapered boards so this rides a little bit different.


A good S Camber board has a lot of spring to it. You just gotta figure out the weight distribution and use the back foot to really drive the carves. My yup feels like a slingshot coming out of turns. You have to mess with the stance a bit to get it to feel right. Vs a full camber board, reference is usually good enough. S Camber can be 'customized' so to speak.


----------



## dwdesign

ridethecliche said:


> A good S Camber board has a lot of spring to it. You just gotta figure out the weight distribution and use the back foot to really drive the carves. My yup feels like a slingshot coming out of turns. You have to mess with the stance a bit to get it to feel right. Vs a full camber board, reference is usually good enough. S Camber can be 'customized' so to speak.


Thanks, will try optimizing stance options. I know I'll figure it out and end up liking this a lot (especially on deep powder days).

Also, my other boards are all from 8-12mm of camber (so lots of spring) -- and my particular Surfari has very minimal in comparison.


----------



## SnowboardJayCO

dwdesign said:


> Also, my other boards are all from 8-12mm of camber (so lots of spring) -- and my particular Surfari has very minimal in comparison.


What else do you have in your quiver and where do you mostly ride?


----------



## dwdesign

SnowboardJayCO said:


> What else do you have in your quiver and where do you mostly ride?


I daily a Nidecker Ultralight 163 (full camber, not camrock) and a Rome Blur 159... but have a bunch of somewhat older, but amazing boards that I no longer ride much (e.g. Salomon Burner, Burton Triumph, Malolo, etc.)... so I am having to make some minor adjustments to the back seat and short tail of the Surfari. 

I ride Epic Tahoe on weekdays only.


----------



## SnowboardJayCO

dwdesign said:


> I daily a Nidecker Ultralight 163 (full camber, not camrock) and a Rome Blur 159... but have a bunch of somewhat older, but amazing boards that I no longer ride much (e.g. Salomon Burner, Burton Triumph, Malolo, etc.)... so I am having to make some minor adjustments to the back seat and short tail of the Surfari.
> 
> I ride Epic Tahoe on weekdays only.


Nice, I've been wanting to check out the Ultralight!

So my head is spinning on my next ride and wanted to get some thoughts. I'm 5'8, US 9 boot, about 160 pounds (72 kg). Currently my daily is a 54 Korua Tranny and have a 56 Dart for pow days, although we haven't had many good powder days this year in CO. Use burton step on ions on both boards and love the system. Been really intrigued by Amplid and having some trouble deciding. Mostly ride resort, some trees, no park. Love jumps and kickers, and going really, really fast with long carves. Don't ride a ton of switch but have been doing so more lately and working on smaller tricks like 180's and 3's, no butters. I'm cracking my mid 40's in age and have been reinvigorated by riding the last 5 years but have been riding for almost 20.

At first I was set on the Surfari, but then started leaning more UNW8 as I like the more camber shape and it seems like a much different ride than the TF. Penta seems a bit much for me and I don't want a carving only ride. The Paradigma and Creamer also look appealing, but I also feel pretty sold on the antiphase hence Surfari/UNW8. I also keep hearing how much work and unforgiving the UNW8 is so that has me thinking more creamer/paradigma. Appreciate any input or thoughts!


----------



## edi414

SnowboardJayCO said:


> Nice, I've been wanting to check out the Ultralight!
> 
> So my head is spinning on my next ride and wanted to get some thoughts. I'm 5'8, US 9 boot, about 160 pounds (72 kg). Currently my daily is a 54 Korua Tranny and have a 56 Dart for pow days, although we haven't had many good powder days this year in CO. Use burton step on ions on both boards and love the system. Been really intrigued by Amplid and having some trouble deciding. Mostly ride resort, some trees, no park. Love jumps and kickers, and going really, really fast with long carves. Don't ride a ton of switch but have been doing so more lately and working on smaller tricks like 180's and 3's, no butters. I'm cracking my mid 40's in age and have been reinvigorated by riding the last 5 years but have been riding for almost 20.
> 
> At first I was set on the Surfari, but then started leaning more UNW8 as I like the more camber shape and it seems like a much different ride than the TF. Penta seems a bit much for me and I don't want a carving only ride. The Paradigma and Creamer also look appealing, but I also feel pretty sold on the antiphase hence Surfari/UNW8. I also keep hearing how much work and unforgiving the UNW8 is so that has me thinking more creamer/paradigma. Appreciate any input or thoughts!


I've been on this year's UNW8 a good few days and also had some days on the Surfari. The UNW8 overall definitely is more work and harder charging than the Surfari. I however wouldn't say that it's a completely unforgiving beast that can only be ridden at highest speed requiring huge effort/work at all times. My experience rather was that you can push it down that alley for sure which also is a lot of fun. You however also can take it a bit more easy without pushing the board through every turn like there was no tomorrow. Especially considering the weight ranges I guess could help ease this for you. I'm 77kg therefore bang on the weight range for the 159cm UNW8. For you'd be more a question of being in the lower end (i.e. slightly stiffer feel) or upper end (i.e. slightly softer feel) of the spectrum.

I'm debating to get my hands on the new Penta once it comes out next year for (even) more carving potential. But if you like the All Mountain characteristics I think the UNW8 is a great option. Just bear in mind that it is a stiff board and if this is what you want. But as you say, my impression is that the anitphase actually works and I don't really want miss it now I've tested it...


----------



## WigMar

I rode Loveland in a snowstorm today. There was four to six inches of fresh on top of icy groomers. I had to work in the morning, so things were pretty chopped up by the time I got up there after noon. I took out the Penta to see how it would handle the freshies, and it did well. I was blasting sweeping carves through all that chop. It was really cool. Antiphase is the real deal. 

After a couple of runs on the Penta, I broke out the Surfari and absolutely destroyed that mountain. The rocker and 3d shaping in the nose were excellent at busting through the ruts. I was riding chopped out pow like it was fresh- seriously laying out carves in some soft but nasty conditions. The Surfari just wanted to blast full speed ahead. It was a bummer when I put the brakes on, so I just kept blasting. Thankfully I was riding solo so I didn't have to wait around for anyone. 

What a day!


----------



## Jkb818

WigMar said:


> I rode Loveland in a snowstorm today. There was four to six inches of fresh on top of icy groomers. I had to work in the morning, so things were pretty chopped up by the time I got up there after noon. I took out the Penta to see how it would handle the freshies, and it did well. I was blasting sweeping carves through all that chop. It was really cool. Antiphase is the real deal.
> 
> After a couple of runs on the Penta, I broke out the Surfari and absolutely destroyed that mountain. The rocker and 3d shaping in the nose were excellent at busting through the ruts. I was riding chopped out pow like it was fresh- seriously laying out carves in some soft but nasty conditions. The Surfari just wanted to blast full speed ahead. It was a bummer when I put the brakes on, so I just kept blasting. Thankfully I was riding solo so I didn't have to wait around for anyone.
> 
> What a day!


I really want a Surfari now...


----------



## NT.Thunder

WigMar said:


> I rode Loveland in a snowstorm today. There was four to six inches of fresh on top of icy groomers. I had to work in the morning, so things were pretty chopped up by the time I got up there after noon. I took out the Penta to see how it would handle the freshies, and it did well. I was blasting sweeping carves through all that chop. It was really cool. Antiphase is the real deal.
> 
> After a couple of runs on the Penta, I broke out the Surfari and absolutely destroyed that mountain. The rocker and 3d shaping in the nose were excellent at busting through the ruts. I was riding chopped out pow like it was fresh- seriously laying out carves in some soft but nasty conditions. The Surfari just wanted to blast full speed ahead. It was a bummer when I put the brakes on, so I just kept blasting. Thankfully I was riding solo so I didn't have to wait around for anyone.
> 
> What a day!


Sounds awesome, whatt biindings are you running and thoughts on how they match up?

I'm planning on using my K2 Lien AT's but I do have this itch telling me to see if I can find a reduced price pair of Now Bindings like Drives, Selects or Pilots.


----------



## dwdesign

For what it's worth... I'm running 2021 Union Atlas M bindings on my Surfari 157 and like them alot. I ride 2021 Adidas Tactical ADVs (US 9) and since those boots unfortunately have minimal/no forward lean, I wanted a binding that could drive somewhat stiff boards without a stiff highback digging into my calves when I add a little forward lean to the highback.


----------



## WigMar

NT.Thunder said:


> Sounds awesome, whatt biindings are you running and thoughts on how they match up?
> 
> I'm planning on using my K2 Lien AT's but I do have this itch telling me to see if I can find a reduced price pair of Now Bindings like Drives, Selects or Pilots.


I've got K2 Lineups on the Surfari, and Lien ATs on the Penta. I had the Lien ATs on the Surfari and liked it too, they're definitely enough to drive it. I've been loving Lineups for carving and tree riding. I'm a big fan of that tripod frame, but I've never been on NOW. From what I've heard, the K2's have more lateral play, which I appreciate. I'm sure NOWs would be great on there too.


----------



## Yeahti87

Euros are easy mode on the Penta.


----------



## NT.Thunder

Yeahti87 said:


> View attachment 157671
> 
> Euros are easy mode on the Penta.


Great photo


----------



## Yeahti87

NT.Thunder said:


> Great photo


@dudi_wroc Photography Inc. 😀


----------



## NT.Thunder

I see Amplid has added a new board to the Centrifugal Collection called the Souly Grail, does anyone know anything about this board? I asked for specs but only got the 2 length sizes with WW.


----------



## dwdesign

I think most of the specs are provided in the link to the catalog that you posted... Updated 2022/21/20 Catalogs

In the catalog, the specs are a liitle messed up for the Souly Grail. It looks like they copied and pasted accidentally, but they're trying to say 6mm taper on page 72 of the Dealer Book.


----------



## jsil

NT.Thunder said:


> I see Amplid has added a new board to the Centrifugal Collection called the Souly Grail, does anyone know anything about this board? I asked for specs but only got the 2 length sizes with WW.


I've handled it in person. The board is more flexible than any of the other boards in the centrifugal collection and looks to be a softer amalgamation of the qualities of other boards in the range.


----------



## Yeahti87

jsil said:


> I've handled it in person. The board is more flexible than any of the other boards in the centrifugal collection and looks to be a softer amalgamation of the qualities of other boards in the range.






0:39 shot seems to confirm that. Never did the Unw8, Pentaquark or Surfari wobble like that on me (the current models, the old Morthership Penta 160 is softer and gets wobbly).


----------



## BoardieK

Malcolm Moore rides, and highly rates, the Souly Grail in a recent video but opts for the Dada as his personal board for this season.


----------



## jsil

BoardieK said:


> Malcolm Moore rides, and highly rates, the Souly Grail in a recent video but opts for the Dada as his personal board for this season.


Probably because he is more freestyle focused.


----------



## Jkb818

I want a Spray Tray.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jsil

Jkb818 said:


> I want a Spray Tray.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do it and report back!


----------



## Jkb818

Maybe If one goes on sale end of season. I like to get deals.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bseracka

Jkb818 said:


> Maybe If one goes on sale end of season. I like to get deals.


Snowcountry.eu has last year's model at 33% off


https://www.snowcountry.eu/amplid-spray-tray.html


----------



## Jkb818

bseracka said:


> Snowcountry.eu has last year's model at 33% off
> 
> 
> https://www.snowcountry.eu/amplid-spray-tray.html


Thanks but I want to wait for this year’s graphics to be on sale. This might replace my storm chaser if we don’t see eye to eye this season.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ridethecliche

Yeahti87 said:


> 0:39 shot seems to confirm that. Never did the Unw8, Pentaquark or Surfari wobble like that on me (the current models, the old Morthership Penta 160 is softer and gets wobbly).


Not sure if this is fair given that it looks like the nose contact point was off the ground and the board was flexing because of that. Looks like the board was unweighted at the time.


----------



## Yeahti87

ridethecliche said:


> Not sure if this is fair given that it looks like the nose contact point was off the ground and the board was flexing because of that. Looks like the board was unweighted at the time.


That’s the only centrifugal that I’ve not ridden but I had no wobble like that on my Amplids and I keep my guess that it’s softer in the nose. That’s why I love their boards - the stiff noses that don’t wobble/fold.

Not sure how much the Antiphase alone gives but one of my friends went crazy with shopping now and got Nitro Highlander with the Antiphase, K2 Alchemist and Jones Aviator 2.0 so I’ll be able to tell how all these fancy nose techs really work vs wobble/chatter etc.


----------



## ridethecliche

Yeahti87 said:


> That’s the only centrifugal that I’ve not ridden but I had no wobble like that on my Amplids and I keep my guess that it’s softer in the nose. That’s why I love their boards - the stiff noses that don’t wobble/fold.
> 
> Not sure how much the Antiphase alone gives but one of my friends went crazy with shopping now and got Nitro Highlander with the Antiphase, K2 Alchemist and Jones Aviator 2.0 so I’ll be able to tell how all these fancy nose techs really work vs wobble/chatter etc.


I think his knee or something touched the snow getting the front off the ground. I think the bigger thing here is that the board was predictable even through this. If that's just from the board getting bucked around then I'd be inclined to agree with you but I don't think that's entirely what's going on here.


----------



## WigMar

Yeahti87 said:


> Not sure how much the Antiphase alone gives but one of my friends went crazy with shopping now and got Nitro Highlander with the Antiphase, K2 Alchemist and Jones Aviator 2.0 so I’ll be able to tell how all these fancy nose techs really work vs wobble/chatter etc.


I'm looking forward to hearing about this!


----------



## BXNoob

Anyone tried the Morning Glory ?


----------



## NT.Thunder

I'm interested to know if anyone has ridden the Souly Grail and if so how it compares with the Surfari?


----------



## picasso

Yeahti87 said:


> That’s the only centrifugal that I’ve not ridden but I had no wobble like that on my Amplids and I keep my guess that it’s softer in the nose. That’s why I love their boards - the stiff noses that don’t wobble/fold.
> 
> Not sure how much the Antiphase alone gives but one of my friends went crazy with shopping now and got Nitro Highlander with the Antiphase, K2 Alchemist and Jones Aviator 2.0 so I’ll be able to tell how all these fancy nose techs really work vs wobble/chatter etc.


@Yeahti87, I know you commented somewhere that you wanted to compare an Amplid Centrifugal with the Creamer and K2 Alchemist (among others). Super interested in those boards myself, so I was wondering if you already got to do that and can share your opinion?


----------



## Yeahti87

picasso said:


> @Yeahti87, I know you commented somewhere that you wanted to compare an Amplid Centrifugal with the Creamer and K2 Alchemist (among others). Super interested in those boards myself, so I was wondering if you already got to do that and can share your opinion?


Unfortunately not yet. A shitty season so far. Late winter, then got grounded with mild cold symptoms and a positive Covid test when it was snowing and now busy with the flat I’ve bought. Only 4 days this season so far. I’ll try to jump on these babes this month, need to arrange a trip with the owners. All I can say so far is that the Alchemist (hand-flexing only) is softer than advertised (especially in the nose).


----------



## picasso

Yeahti87 said:


> Unfortunately not yet. A shitty season so far. Late winter, then got grounded with mild cold symptoms and a positive Covid test when it was snowing and now busy with the flat I’ve bought. Only 4 days this season so far. I’ll try to jump on these babes this month, need to arrange a trip with the owners. All I can say so far is that the Alchemist (hand-flexing only) is softer than advertised (especially in the nose).


Ah that covid thing sucks, hope you don't have any lasting side effects.
I handflexed an Alchemist too and found it pretty stiff overall. The nose is indeed softer, but from what I could tell it seems vibrations/flexing in the nose does not go into the body of the board as much as you would see with a traditional (wooden) nose. So imo that shouldn't be too big of an issue.


----------



## juhyou

ive been riding the alchemist a lot this year and it is not soft or flexible in the nose what so ever im finding , its pretty taugh, there is no flap, no vibration that gets back to the feet, not a lot u can even see when riding.
its a damp stiff ride with just enough tortional flex to really suit aggressive riders, in fact if ur not an aggressive rider there is probably much better boards out there.
Ive been extremely lucky this year again with conditions, riding alomost every time in knock out conds and this has been the deck ive most enjoyed, i have the 159w and 163 , the 163 with its narrower width is a much more user friendly ride than the 159w.
i got the 163 to see if it can be a daily driver but i dont think so but ohhhhhhhhhhhhh on pow covered piste , yes it is ! 
but on solid forsty grindah days , i dont htink so , not for me anyway , u know u have been in a tussle when u come in each day. 
i have been reading this thread with earnest as i think, the surfari is where i want to go next. the antiphase IS a thing, its great on my snommelier but that is not a daily deck. if i want lively ride then ill go the telos backslash but i love a damp ride so that surfari is right on my list now.
IF u ride in soft snow a lot and dont mind not turning a ton then the K2 is so addictive a ride, you can do the ankle flipps on soft snow on it but not on hard , when ever it gets good , great soft cold groomies or boot deep pow then i cant get off the alchemist. i have a feeling the surfari and the k2 will be close cousins but the surfari cud be just that bit mellower ride when its hard/ more icy that im looking for by the sounds of it.
order is in, hopefully it will get here by feb and i can do a side by side with the k2.
the cardiff powgoda is another one i ve been steered towards that looks very, very interesting as well ...................,


----------



## NT.Thunder

I didn't think the Snommelier even had antiphase, pretty sure it's limited to the centrifugal collection.


----------



## bseracka

NT.Thunder said:


> I didn't think the Snommelier even had antiphase, pretty sure it's limited to the centrifugal collection.


Snommelier owner, it does not have anti-phase.


----------



## juhyou

oh , yes, your right , wow, it doesnt.
ive got to try that then bec the snommelier is as smooth as it gets for a SW . i cant wait to try it on the surfari.
thanks for the heads up gents,


----------



## ridethecliche

Don't they do visco damp on those boards? Basically an elastomer that dampens the chatter and vibrations.


----------



## bseracka

ridethecliche said:


> Don't they do visco damp on those boards? Basically an elastomer that dampens the chatter and vibrations.


I don’t believe so, they do have impact plates so that helps with the vibration. I think the cored out nose and fill material also helps reduce some of the vibration by breaking up path of travel of the vibrations and absorbing it


----------



## NT.Thunder

If anyones chasing a Pentaquark


----------



## edi414

NT.Thunder said:


> If anyones chasing a Pentaquark
> 
> View attachment 161221


Pulled the trigger  

thanks for sharing, I've been checking their website from time to time but never found anything.

There is no tech difference between the 19/21 and 21/23 models right?


----------



## NT.Thunder

just get on it


----------



## edi414

NT.Thunder said:


> just get on it
> 
> View attachment 161222


If I wouldnt already own one I'd defo grab one of these too


----------



## Demi9OD

Seems to add the 161 to my cart even though I choose the 157?

edit: Switched from Chrome to Edge and accepted cookies. All good.


----------



## edi414

Same happened to me. Try selecting the 161, add to cart and then select 157 again and do the same. That did do the trick for me when I tried just now


----------



## Demi9OD

Now lets hope the 157 can handle my 180lbs and I don't get any fatter before I get a chance to ride it.

Already have a 162 Fullbag Blunt, wanted something similar but a bit shorter and more flexible for trees.


----------



## bseracka

ugh do i want a pentaquark, or surfari.


----------



## edi414

bseracka said:


> ugh do i want a pentaquark, or surfari.


I mean it’s basically 2 for 1 isn’t it 😉😂


----------



## Demi9OD

edi414 said:


> I mean it’s basically 2 for 1 isn’t it 😉😂


I have literally not read these forums in months, first day back and I've already spent $480. Stop please.


----------



## Luffe

Can I go wrong with the Surfari as a one board quiver? Currently on a Hometown Hero, but it lacks edgehold and the carves are a little to shallow for my liking. Thinking 161 at 187lbs.

*Seems they sold out in 161. Should have pulled the trigger yesterday.


----------



## NT.Thunder

Luffe said:


> Can I go wrong with the Surfari as a one board quiver? Currently on a Hometown Hero, but it lacks edgehold and the carves are a little to shallow for my liking. Thinking 161 at 187lbs.
> 
> *Seems they sold out in 161. Should have pulled the trigger yesterday.


Depends what you want to get out of a board really, for me I'm thinking no you can't go wrong but I'm still working that out. It's a great board and for me does everything I want, an amazing ride.


----------



## Luffe

NT.Thunder said:


> Depends what you want to get out of a board really, for me I'm thinking no you can't go wrong but I'm still working that out. It's a great board and for me does everything I want, an amazing ride.


Now the 161 is back in stock again ... Just want to ride and have fun. Some bombing, turning, riding the pow staches that's available, jumping of natural bumps in the terrain(what you call rollers?). Some straight airs/grabs is what I'll maximally do in the park.

*Edit: Ordered it.


----------



## edi414

NT.Thunder said:


> Depends what you want to get out of a board really, for me I'm thinking no you can't go wrong but I'm still working that out. It's a great board and for me does everything I want, an amazing ride.





Luffe said:


> Now the 161 is back in stock again ... Just want to ride and have fun. Some bombing, turning, riding the pow staches that's available, jumping of natural bumps in the terrain(what you call rollers?). Some straight airs/grabs is what I'll maximally do in the park.
> 
> *Edit: Ordered it.


I personally also don't think you can go wrong with the Surfari. It would definitely be my one quiver board if I had to limit myself. It of course is not made for riding switch for obvious reasons but is a great mix of being nimble at slower speeds, great edge hold for carving at higher speeds and of course great in pow. If you don't do spins should be a good shout.


----------



## NT.Thunder

Luffe said:


> Now the 161 is back in stock again ... Just want to ride and have fun. Some bombing, turning, riding the pow staches that's available, jumping of natural bumps in the terrain(what you call rollers?). Some straight airs/grabs is what I'll maximally do in the park.
> 
> *Edit: Ordered it.


Just do me a favour once you ride it, come back and tell us yr thoughts especially after that first run, ohh that feeling I still remember


----------



## Luffe

NT.Thunder said:


> Just do me a favour once you ride it, come back and tell us yr thoughts especially after that first run, ohh that feeling I still remember


I will!

Now I just got to get some bindings to match it. Preferably something with the possibility to strap over the toes, the old way. Any suggestions?


----------



## NT.Thunder

Luffe said:


> I will!
> 
> Now I just got to get some bindings to match it. Preferably something with the possibility to strap over the toes, the old way. Any suggestions?


I ride K2 Lien ATs on mine and works for me, love those bindings. Just simple, responsive, gives a surfy feel. I love the cruising carving feel and just love the set-up. I'm not sure what @WigMar runs on his but i do know he also has a similar set-up.


----------



## Steezy Dan

NT.Thunder said:


> just get on it
> 
> View attachment 161222


This is the Amplid site right?
I was looking a couple days ago but didn't see this....any still showing available?


----------



## WigMar

NT.Thunder said:


> I ride K2 Lien ATs on mine and works for me, love those bindings. Just simple, responsive, gives a surfy feel. I love the cruising carving feel and just love the set-up. I'm not sure what @WigMar runs on his but i do know he also has a similar set-up.


I've been running K2 Liens or Rome Vices. I'm very happy with both. Historically, I've run the K2s more. 



Luffe said:


> I will!
> 
> Now I just got to get some bindings to match it. Preferably something with the possibility to strap over the toes, the old way. Any suggestions?


I haven't seen bindings with toe straps that go over the top of the foot in awhile. Toe cap straps have come a long way. Maybe check out Flow bindings, they have a hybrid strap that's more old school.


----------



## kieloa

WigMar said:


> I've been running K2 Liens or Rome Vices. I'm very happy with both. Historically, I've run the K2s more.
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't seen bindings with toe straps that go over the top of the foot in awhile. Toe cap straps have come a long way. Maybe check out Flow bindings, they have a hybrid strap that's more old school.


K2 toe straps can be set up to run over the toe. I do that every now and then. Have you tested it?


----------



## bseracka

Steezy Dan said:


> This is the Amplid site right?
> I was looking a couple days ago but didn't see this....any still showing available?


Yep. Both sizes still available. Be sure to look in the outlet SURFARI 19/21


----------



## WigMar

kieloa said:


> K2 toe straps can be set up to run over the toe. I do that every now and then. Have you tested it?


That's interesting. It never crossed my mind. I could see it opening up a little more toe space for deep carving. I'd guess the response is a little different too?


----------



## Steezy Dan

bseracka said:


> Yep. Both sizes still available. Be sure to look in the outlet SURFARI 19/21


Hey thank you so much! Found and....ordered!! At first 157 was showing as no stock but added bindings and voila! What a deal....veeeery stoked 
Thanks again


----------



## The_Stigs

Makes me almost want to buy another as a backup. 

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## Steezy Dan

The_Stigs said:


> Makes me almost want to buy another as a backup.
> 
> Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


You're liking it then?
Deep pow, trees and general popping off side hits etc and fast cruising here.


----------



## The_Stigs

Steezy Dan said:


> You're liking it then?
> Deep pow, trees and general popping off side hits etc and fast cruising here.


My favorite board yet, for all of those. Haven't had it too much in PNW trees. It's a bit long but not exactly cumbersome.

It makes me smile every time

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## Steezy Dan

The_Stigs said:


> My favorite board yet, for all of those. Haven't had it too much in PNW trees. It's a bit long but not exactly cumbersome.
> 
> It makes me smile every time
> 
> Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


Long....what's your weight/height vs board length?
I have a Rome Ravine in 155 and love it, seems made for me, just wanted something more directional/pow friendly. Also have another bigger swallowtail for pow-fields only days.


----------



## The_Stigs

Riding the 161 at 6'2" (1.85m) and 215 (95-100kg)

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## Steezy Dan

The_Stigs said:


> Riding the 161 at 6'2" (1.85m) and 215 (95-100kg)
> 
> Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


Cheers
182cm, 72kg (159lbs) here....grabbed the 157


----------



## bseracka

edi414 said:


> I mean it’s basically 2 for 1 isn’t it 😉😂


I hate you and your peer (high) pressure sales tactics and the fact I now own both


----------



## The_Stigs

bseracka said:


> I hate you and your peer (high) pressure sales tactics and the fact I now own both


Please give your comparison, bc I really want to pull the trigger on the Penta

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## Steezy Dan

Luffe said:


> Can I go wrong with the Surfari as a one board quiver? Currently on a Hometown Hero, but it lacks edgehold and the carves are a little to shallow for my liking. Thinking 161 at 187lbs.
> 
> *Seems they sold out in 161. Should have pulled the trigger yesterday.


Just looked myself and they had 161


----------



## NT.Thunder

The_Stigs said:


> Makes me almost want to buy another as a backup.
> 
> Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


Have been thinking the same



Steezy Dan said:


> Cheers
> 182cm, 72kg (159lbs) here....grabbed the 157


I'm 179/76kg and ride the 157 and it's a dream


----------



## Steezy Dan

NT.Thunder said:


> Have been thinking the same
> 
> 
> I'm 179/76kg and ride the 157 and it's a dream


Anyone tried their Mutant bindings? I have some Katana and Cartel I can swap over but interested.


----------



## unsuspected

Steezy Dan said:


> Anyone tried their Mutant bindings? I have some Katana and Cartel I can swap over but interested.


Its basically a rebranded Nitro Machine with different straps. Full on carbon if you're in to that.


----------



## Steezy Dan

unsuspected said:


> Its basically a rebranded Nitro Machine with different straps. Full on carbon if you're in to that.


Gotcha. Interesting how the two co.'s are licencing each other's tech.
Deck and bindings for $500 on sale is a no brainer and close to 3x that price here so I won't lose anything if I don't like the bindings.


----------



## BoardieK

I looked at a Milligram in a shop recently and a one piece version of it would be perfect for me (153 - 6 flex) but they don't seem to make one. Would the Creamer be the closest?


----------



## Luffe

BoardieK said:


> I looked at a Milligram in a shop recently and a one piece version of it would be perfect for me (153 - 6 flex) but they don't seem to make one. Would the Creamer be the closest?


From the specs, the Creamer and the Milligram seems to be quite similar.


----------



## BoardieK

Luffe said:


> From the specs, the Creamer and the Milligram seems to be quite similar.


Thanks for the reply but it's a little redundant now as I bought a Nidecker Blade.


----------



## Yeahti87

BoardieK said:


> Thanks for the reply but it's a little redundant now as I bought a Nidecker Blade.


I have been eyeing that board, dropped the idea because of the average sidecut radius. Otherwise I really like everything about it. Any feedback on it yet?


----------



## BoardieK

I've r


Yeahti87 said:


> I have been eyeing that board, dropped the idea because of the average sidecut radius. Otherwise I really like everything about it. Any feedback on it yet?


I've ridden it 5 days on hard pack now, just waiting to get some supporting video from a friend who has just arrived before writing a full review, we are also due fresh snow this week. Its the same sidecut as my previous Rome Blur which I've used for 100+ days and hit 80kph on in good conditions. I've been faster on the Blade in dust on crust and it felt more stable. What I really love is the progressive turn radius, it will turn tighter if you give it more edge once you are already locked in, and the super grip. 
The tail is short and stiff, it's quite long from front binding to the contact point with a flex of about 6. 
Full review by the end of the week.


----------



## Luffe

So finally the Surfari arrived 😄 Quality and finish seems superior. When handflexing it, it gives a nice rebound and I believe it will be nice and powerful on snow. I'm also right in the middle of the weight range, so it should be a perfect fit. Can't wait to find out how it handles on snow.

I also ordered the Mutant binding in size M, as it only cost me 180 EUR or something extra if added in a bundle. A little unsure about the size thought. I'm right in the middle of the M and L for this basetray. Second opinions about the size fit would be appreciated.


----------



## Demi9OD

Luffe said:


> So finally the Surfari arrived 😄 Quality and finish seems superior. When handflexing it, it gives a nice rebound and I believe it will be nice and powerful on snow. I'm also right in the middle of the weight range, so it should be a perfect fit. Can't wait to find out how it handles on snow.
> 
> I also ordered the Mutant binding in size M, as it only cost me 180 EUR or something extra if added in a bundle. A little unsure about the size thought. I'm right in the middle of the M and L for this basetray. Second opinions about the size fit would be appreciated.


Man that looks nice! I do think with the amount of overhang on the baseplate and the amount of adjustability left on the ankle strap, a large binding may have fit those boots better.


----------



## Luffe

Demi9OD said:


> Man that looks nice! I do think with the amount of overhang on the baseplate and the amount of adjustability left on the ankle strap, a large binding may have fit those boots better.


Thank you! I gotta say I agree. 

What makes me unsure is the fact that I tried the size of my friends Nitro Team binding in Large, which supposedly use the same basetray manufacturer as Amplid. In the Nitro Teams, I ran out of straps, even on the tightest settings on everything. Basetray lenght seemed right in Large, thought.


----------



## Jkb818

Goddamn you Amplid for not making a smaller size Surfari for us lighter dudes. [emoji2959]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luffe

Jkb818 said:


> Goddamn you Amplid for not making a smaller size Surfari for us lighter dudes. [emoji2959]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Seems like a bad business decision, as a lot of guys weigh 65-75 kg.


----------



## fraxmental

i think you should mount the bindings and then take pictures to see how much overhang


----------



## Luffe

So, this is how it looks. I'm not able to center the binding properly due to the minidiscs. I end up with ca. 3 cm boot overhang front, and 2 cm at the back. Can only do adjustments for the binding width with these minidiscs. Any tips for how to center the bindings 100% would be appreciated. For now I think I'll just test it and see how it rides.


----------



## 16gkid

Man that's a lot of overhang.....😬


----------



## Luffe

16gkid said:


> Man that's a lot of overhang.....😬


On the bindings or on the board in general? Or are you only joking?

My boots are 290 Mondo, with a 33 cm foot print. Dunno how newer reduced print boots compare. I'd likely get into at least 285 Mondo on my next pair, as my feet are ~28cm, so that might fix some.


----------



## picasso

Luffe said:


> Seems like a bad business decision, as a lot of guys weigh 65-75 kg.


Not sure where exactly I saw it, but PB commented in some YouTube question that they have a female teamrider who rides the Surfari 57 at 60kg. So I imagine it should be rideable at 65kg, might just be a bit more of a charger


----------



## Snow Hound

@Luffe you could strap in and see how it feels carpet boarding. Should need roughly the same effort to get the board up on either edge. This is how shop dude set up my very first board - the boots were too big but that's another story.


----------



## Jkb818

picasso said:


> Not sure where exactly I saw it, but PB commented in some YouTube question that they have a female teamrider who rides the Surfari 57 at 60kg. So I imagine it should be rideable at 65kg, might just be a bit more of a charger


You calling me a female?! [emoji1787] All joking aside I do plan on buying one eventually and would probably use it for a charger. I bet it would be amazing for tracked out powder days.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luffe

Snow Hound said:


> @Luffe you could strap in and see how it feels carpet boarding. Should need roughly the same effort to get the board up on either edge. This is how shop dude set up my very first board - the boots were too big but that's another story.


I'll try it out, and see how it feels.


----------



## Snowdaddy

Luffe said:


> Seems like a bad business decision, as a lot of guys weigh 65-75 kg.











Average height of men and women worldwide


How tall is a human? Heights, weights and BMI for men and women in an international comparison




www.worlddata.info


----------



## Luffe

Snowdaddy said:


> Average height of men and women worldwide
> 
> 
> How tall is a human? Heights, weights and BMI for men and women in an international comparison
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worlddata.info


Maybe I should have added "younger guys" instead.


----------



## Donutz

Luffe said:


> Maybe I should have added "younger guys" instead.


Hey, I resemble that!


----------



## Yeahti87

Luffe said:


> So, this is how it looks. I'm not able to center the binding properly due to the minidiscs. I end up with ca. 3 cm boot overhang front, and 2 cm at the back. Can only do adjustments for the binding width with these minidiscs. Any tips for how to center the bindings 100% would be appreciated. For now I think I'll just test it and see how it rides.


Too much overhang for a board with strong carving capabilities imo. You could downsize the boot and grab a smaller shell model (you could save up to 2.5 cm overhang that way).
That’s a bootout no matter how you center it here :/


----------



## Luffe

Yeahti87 said:


> Too much overhang for a board with strong carving capabilities imo. You could downsize the boot and grab a smaller shell model (you could save up to 2.5 cm overhang that way).
> That’s a bootout no matter how you center it here :/


Seems reasonable. That was my logic when I bought the bindings. My boots are old and mondo 290, while my feet are ~280, so I should really be in a smaller boot, and also newer boot with reduced footprint. Too bad I'm right in the middle of these binding sizes. Will be expensive to return them also, due to shipment and customs etc.


----------



## Yeahti87

Luffe said:


> Seems reasonable. That was my logic when I bought the bindings. My boots are old and mondo 290, while my feet are ~280, so I should really be in a smaller boot, and also newer boot with reduced footprint. Too bad I'm right in the middle of these binding sizes. Will be expensive to return them also, due to shipment and customs etc.


If you size down the shell (and the mondo), you could push the frame to the lowest setting and make it work imo. The huge footprint is the issue here.


----------



## fraxmental

also the board is narrow at the inserts. not that you really need a wider board but you need to find good boots/binding combination, also need good boots for your feet...so it's getting harder to get good setups for a lot of us...a ton of research and still...


----------



## Luffe

Got to try my Surfari for 2 runs his Saturday before I broke the front ankle strap of my binding. And what can I say, this is the Range Rover of snowboards with premium+ air suspension. I could easily cruise at high speed on groomers like it was nothing, and in the small amout of fresh snow I got to ride, it floated like a boat. Going down steep groomers, it was also surprisingly easy to go from toe to heel side edge, considering the width and the tortional stiffness. In my opinion, it is also a forgiving board, but definitely not a freestyle board.

I think this board must be built for the kind of open and more even surfaces you see in the Alps, and also made to perform both in the tracked and the untracked powder, as well as groomers.

And for the bindings, I just have to sell the Amplid Mutants, as I can't centre them. The bindings that broke were some old bindings. Got a hold of some used 2019 Burton Missions for 120$, so I'll see how they fit. But I've also read that the Burton ReFlex bindings can ruin your board, so I might have to sell those on as well.


----------



## NT.Thunder

Luffe said:


> Got to try my Surfari for 2 runs his Saturday before I broke the front ankle strap of my binding. And what can I say, this is the Range Rover of snowboards with premium+ air suspension. I could easily cruise at high speed on groomers like it was nothing, and in the small amout of fresh snow I got to ride, it floated like a boat. Going down steep groomers, it was also surprisingly easy to go from toe to heel side edge, considering the width and the tortional stiffness. In my opinion, it is also a forgiving board, but definitely not a freestyle board.
> 
> I think this board must be built for the kind of open and more even surfaces you see in the Alps, and also made to perform both in the tracked and the untracked powder, as well as groomers.
> 
> And for the bindings, I just have to sell the Amplid Mutants, as I can't centre them. The bindings that broke were some old bindings. Got a hold of some used 2019 Burton Missions for 120$, so I'll see how they fit. But I've also read that the Burton ReFlex bindings can ruin your board, so I might have to sell those on as well.


That's great to hear, for what it's worth, I love the K2 Lien AT's on that board. Enjoy the season.


----------



## Luffe

NT.Thunder said:


> That's great to hear, for what it's worth, I love the K2 Lien AT's on that board. Enjoy the season.


The Lien AT's L should be perfect sizewise as well, with my 44-45 sized feet. Also, how does the Lien AT's ankle strap fit? Is it more of a downwards pressure or backwards pressure? Gotta add that I like the idea of a semi playful binding on this board, which is what I understand the Lien AT's to be.

My only gripe is that no online shops in Norway, that I've found at least, carry the Lien AT's. Would be nice to buy something I can return for free if they don't fit. It's mostly Burton, Rome, Union, Vimana, Bent Metal, Jones and Nitro bindings that gets sold over here.


----------



## NT.Thunder

Luffe said:


> The Lien AT's L should be perfect sizewise as well, with my 44-45 sized feet. Also, how does the Lien AT's ankle strap fit? Is it more of a downwards pressure or backwards pressure? Gotta add that I like the idea of a semi playful binding on this board, which is what I understand the Lien AT's to be.
> 
> My only gripe is that no online shops in Norway, that I've found at least, carry the Lien AT's. Would be nice to buy something I can return for free if they don't fit. It's mostly Burton, Rome, Union, Vimana, Bent Metal, Jones and Nitro bindings that gets sold over here.


Pretty sure my US10.5 is the same size as your 44-45 - below is a picture of the binding with boot mounted to my Signal Yup so hopefully that helps. There's so much adjustment with these bindings, the ratchet system is solid, simple and just works and the tripod system gives a great feel. These are size L


----------



## LeDe

NT.Thunder said:


> That's great to hear, for what it's worth, I love the K2 Lien AT's on that board. Enjoy the season.


I guess you guessed it, but I really liked the Lien AT on it as well. 
I rode the Katana for just half a day which was just my first day riding this year after just a couple of days last year and a long covid that prevented me tp stay fit for a long while so I was not at my best. 
Then i got onto the Lien for about 4 days. 

I think I prefer the Lien AT but hopefully I am going back in march and will make sure to compare more properly. 

I found the Surfari easier to handle than expected, definitely not that stiff at my current weight (88kgs) and fairly playful for what is. Cant cruise slowly with my wife, "surf" the terrain, and move the board easily when stuck on a bit of flat. 
I also brought it into small feature into the park, and it did gave me confidence (My freestyle level is of rider with 25y experience who has not done park in 15y, has a really bad back and is now extremely cautious or even scared by it). 

So yeah, I agree the Lien AT are a great match for what I know.


----------



## Luffe

NT.Thunder said:


> Pretty sure my US10.5 is the same size as your 44-45 - below is a picture of the binding with boot mounted to my Signal Yup so hopefully that helps. There's so much adjustment with these bindings, the ratchet system is solid, simple and just works and the tripod system gives a great feel. These are size L
> 
> View attachment 161693
> View attachment 161694
> View attachment 161695


10.5 should be the same size, yes. Do you have any more room left to adjust your straps? I've had problems in the past where the ankle and toe straps on Large bindings are to long, even though the foot bed and frame fits well.


----------



## Demi9OD

Mine is still showing Germany on UPS page. Hope it arrives before my trip the first week of March. Wondering if I should bring my 162 Blur too or just bring the Surfari.


----------



## Birddog

Mine as well, ordered on 1/25 and no movement since the 1/27 since it was delivered to UPS. They sent me an email this morning about belly capacity and US Government. When I ordered my big kahuna the total delivery time was less than a week


----------



## Demi9OD

Birddog said:


> Mine as well, ordered on 1/25 and no movement since the 1/27 since it was delivered to UPS. They sent me an email this morning about belly capacity and US Government. When I ordered my big kahuna the total delivery time was less than a week


Well damn, that's not the news I was hoping to hear. Guess it might be Blur 162 and Fullbag Blunt 162 this year ha!

Not that I mind, the Blunt has been my favorite board ever, but it's more a charger and not so quick edge to edge on choppy beat up steeps.

That 02/06 date keeps updating every day which I think just means it's still on Koeln.


----------



## Birddog

Demi9OD said:


> Well damn, that's not the news I was hoping to hear. Guess it might be Blur 162 and Fullbag Blunt 162 this year ha!
> 
> Not that I mind, the Blunt has been my favorite board ever, but it's more a charger and not so quick edge to edge on choppy beat up steeps.
> 
> That 02/06 date keeps updating every day which I think just means it's still on Koeln.


Yep, my tracking shows the same thing since 1/27
I’m assuming that I’ll see something different this week. I can’t imagine that they have that much backlog.


----------



## bseracka

The ups issue in Germany is crazy. I’m in the same boat as the rest of you they received my boards on 1/21. I tried to get some information on the delay, but nothing useful from ups. It looks like the issue at this depot began last spring. I’m pretty amazed the self-proclaimed first name in logistics hasn’t figured out how to straighten out the issue or at least begin rerouting packages to another depot.


----------



## Birddog

bseracka said:


> The ups issue in Germany is crazy. I’m in the same boat as the rest of you they received my boards on 1/21. I tried to get some information on the delay, but nothing useful from ups. It looks like the issue at this depot began last spring. I’m pretty amazed the self-proclaimed first name in logistics hasn’t figured out how to straighten out the issue or at least begin rerouting packages to another depot.


I went back and checked the duration of my Big Kahuna order, from the first shipping notification to delivery was 5 days (1/3 to 1/8). 
Same service, Worldwide Expedited 
Really odd and seems like they are waiting for a full load or something.


----------



## Demi9OD

Birddog said:


> I went back and checked the duration of my Big Kahuna order, from the first shipping notification to delivery was 5 days (1/3 to 1/8).
> Same service, Worldwide Expedited
> Really odd and seems like they are waiting for a full load or something.


So you're telling me we all need to order more Amplids?


----------



## Birddog

Demi9OD said:


> So you're telling me we all need to order more Amplids?


I’ve done my part…


----------



## NT.Thunder

Luffe said:


> 10.5 should be the same size, yes. Do you have any more room left to adjust your straps? I've had problems in the past where the ankle and toe straps on Large bindings are to long, even though the foot bed and frame fits well.


Yeah I don't recall any issues, had plenty of adjustment


----------



## bseracka

Demi9OD said:


> So you're telling me we all need to order more Amplids?


Either that, or ups need to stop falsely quoting shipping times for this depot and update them with real world time frames.


----------



## NT.Thunder

bseracka said:


> Either that, or ups need to stop falsely quoting shipping times for this depot and update them with real world time frames.


This type of thing shits me, the amount of times I've ordered stuff online, in stock and paid for it to get an email 24hrs later telling me that mysteriously it's not in stock now and will be a few weeks wait.


----------



## Demi9OD




----------



## ridethecliche

Omg that's amazing


----------



## Birddog

ridethecliche said:


> Omg that's amazing


UPS doing a fine job...it looks like that since the 25th. 
Crazy, my last order from Amplid took 5 days from ordered to doorstep.


----------



## ridethecliche

I think you can get your shipping refunded for this. Though I guess they're just going to keep that.


----------



## tr0n

Birddog said:


> I’ve done my part…


I might be helping as well....surf shuttle with sparks and skins for 1400usd...hmmmm


----------



## bseracka

Finally some movement in koeln, got a notice that my package has cleared customs


----------



## Demi9OD

Thought it felt a bit heavy. Le sigh.

If anyone else gets theirs mixed up maybe we can swap it up.


----------



## dwdesign

Demi9OD said:


> Thought it felt a bit heavy. Le sigh.
> 
> If anyone else gets theirs mixed up maybe we can swap it up.


Measure it just to be sure. I've seen incorrect graphics printed on boards before (including Amplids).


----------



## Demi9OD

dwdesign said:


> Measure it just to be sure. I've seen incorrect graphics printed on boards before (including Amplids).


Sadly it is a 161 by measurement, plus delivery note and invoice included in the box. Only my original email receipt says 157.


----------



## dwdesign

That sucks. I honestly can't understand how this kind of mistake can happen. It's happened to me from another snowboard brand when buying direct as well (except I received a smaller board than ordered).


----------



## Demi9OD

So very close to my Fullbag 162 or I'd just roll with it. Slightly more camber, slightly narrower nose, slightly wider at rear insert. I'll see what amplid wants to do for resolution, but chances are I might have a shrink wrapped 161 Surfari for sale in Summit county March 5-12.


----------



## NT.Thunder

Demi9OD said:


> Thought it felt a bit heavy. Le sigh.
> 
> If anyone else gets theirs mixed up maybe we can swap it up.


That's frustrating - sounds like a few issues creeping out of Amplid regarding service delivery. Hope they sort it quickly for you.


----------



## adam_z

Can anyone provide a comparison of the Safari to the Grail?


----------



## dwdesign

There's a write-up in the other Amplid thread (not Amplid Snowboards).


----------



## Luffe

Had a chance to ride my Surfari in ancle+ powder/fresh snow today. And this thing is a missile. I can go like 3-4 times as fast on the Surfari with full confidence as compared to my Hometown Hero. Just blasting down the open terrain. Riding on the softer groomers was also a lot of fun, touching my hand to the ground all the time, not by reaching but because the ground suddenly was closer to my hand than I’ve ever experienced. Most stable board I’ve ever ridden by far(haven’t ridden that many boards though). Riding through tracked lines, the Surfari just plowed through like it was nothing.

Don’t know if I could handle this board as my only board, as my back leg was shot after 3 hours. As I swapped over to my Hometown Hero, everything was dialed back many notches, but I could keep riding as it is easy to ancle steer the Hometown Hero.


----------



## LeDe

@Luffe , what size do you ride and at what weight if I may ask?


----------



## Luffe

85kg, 161, size 11 boots.


----------



## adam_z

dwdesign said:


> There's a write-up in the other Amplid thread (not Amplid Snowboards).


Appreciate it. I'm digging into this site, trying to find it, but not having a lot of luck. I'll keep looking though.


----------



## dwdesign

adam_z said:


> Appreciate it. I'm digging into this site, trying to find it, but not having a lot of luck. I'll keep looking though.


Here's the link (ignore the preview text here):








Amplid


Thankfully you submitted a PayPal dispute. I hope they look after you. It's a shame it had to come to that. The process was a little abnormal when I bought my two Amplids as well. I contacted them directly, paid them through PayPal, and shipped the boards from Europe with a hope and a prayer. I...




www.snowboardingforum.com


----------



## bseracka

My Surfari and Pentaqurak finally arrived after sitting at German Customs for way too long. First impressions are that everything is exactly as it should be and the build quality is exceptional. The biggest initial surprise about these boards is the weight. They're not lead bricks, but they are noticeably heavier than I expected. I'm guessing the weight is related to the use of antiphase and less honeycomb compared to my Snomellier. I'm looking forward to getting these out on the mt, but that window may have closed in the PNW. We haven't had any noticeable snow in quite awhile and it's been very spring like conditions the last few weeks.


----------



## LeDe

Thanks @Luffe ,fairly similar at 88kgs and size 10 boots. 
On the 161 as well, rode it a few days last month, really enjoyed it on the slopes, really limited "freeriding", no powder. 
I found it softer than I expected and not convinced yet it would handle charging in tracked out snow as well as my old Hovercraft split. 
However, it is also a lot more versatile than I expected and is probably my "daily" for the next couple of years.


----------



## Luffe

I have no experience with similar boards, so it might be that other boards performs similar or better in tracked conditions. I also didn’t ride completely tracked out snow. It was more like riding over some tracked lines, so don’t know how it would ride in a completely tracked field.

Personally, I wouldn’t want it any stiffer, but I also don’t prefer too steep terrain. I like to just ride fast with a flowy/surfy feel, without having to shed speed, which this board seems to handle well.

Also, I really liked the stubby tail, so I might need to pick up a more pow/tree focused deck also for riding tighter trees in steeper terrain like the K2 Niseko Pleasures or Excavator … I guess I spend too much time gear whoring.


----------



## LeDe

Luffe said:


> I like to just ride fast with a flowy/surfy feel, without having to shed speed, which this board seems to handle well.


Eaxctly, this is what surprised me positively, no need for speed to enjoy the board. Actually riding blues with my wife, I really enjoyed carving at lower speed and just play with the terrain. 
I cant wait to get more days on it. 
Unfortunately will have to wait the end of march...


----------



## adam_z

bseracka said:


> My Surfari and Pentaqurak finally arrived after sitting at German Customs for way too long. First impressions are that everything is exactly as it should be and the build quality is exceptional. The biggest initial surprise about these boards is the weight. They're not lead bricks, but they are noticeably heavier than I expected. I'm guessing the weight is related to the use of antiphase and less honeycomb compared to my Snomellier. I'm looking forward to getting these out on the mt, but that window may have closed in the PNW. We haven't had any noticeable snow in quite awhile and it's been very spring like conditions the last few weeks.


This afternoon, I just ordered the Sufari 161 direct and some K2 bindings from a US based online shop.

How long did it take for you to get your board? I live in the Spokane area, so I know exactly how you feel at this point (and am wondering if I should have waited). I've heard we're still supposed to cool back down and get snow again, so we'll see... But Silver Mtn last weekend was full of icy runs in a lot of areas w/ no snow left on trees. Might try to make it to another spot in hopes of better conditions.


----------



## Birddog

adam_z said:


> This afternoon, I just ordered the Sufari 161 direct and some K2 bindings from a US based online shop.
> 
> How long did it take for you to get your board? I live in the Spokane area, so I know exactly how you feel at this point (and am wondering if I should have waited). I've heard we're still supposed to cool back down and get snow again, so we'll see... But Silver Mtn last weekend was full of icy runs in a lot of areas w/ no snow left on trees. Might try to make it to another spot in hopes of better conditions.


I believe he ordered his a few days ahead of my order and it appears mine finally made it to the US. I expect to see them on Thursday and they were ordered on the 25th.


----------



## adam_z

Birddog said:


> I believe he ordered his a few days ahead of my order and it appears mine finally made it to the US. I expect to see them on Thursday and they were ordered on the 25th.


WOW, that's quite the lead time... I'm guessing I should've either waited or ordered with someone else.


----------



## Birddog

adam_z said:


> WOW, that's quite the lead time... I'm guessing I should've either waited or ordered with someone else.


Indeed, when I ordered my Kahuna I got it in a few days but this past order has been a practice of patience 
UPS isn’t doing them any favors


----------



## adam_z

Birddog said:


> Indeed, when I ordered my Kahuna I got it in a few days but this past order has been a practice of patience
> UPS isn’t doing them any favors


It’s been a pain to find anything at this point in the season however. I’m just getting back into snowboarding after being out since 2010/11 or so. And my venture back in this season happened in mid January.

Just to find a decent helmet (for example) has been stupid difficult.

I also need some new boots. My heel lifts too much in my current ones. Guess I have time to find some. Have any recommendations?


----------



## The_Stigs

adam_z said:


> It’s been a pain to find anything at this point in the season however. I’m just getting back into snowboarding after being out since 2010/11 or so. And my venture back in this season happened in mid January.
> 
> Just to find a decent helmet (for example) has been stupid difficult.
> 
> I also need some new boots. My heel lifts too much in my current ones. Guess I have time to find some. Have any recommendations?


At least you bought an absolutely incredible board. I ride mine at Alpental and it will be amazing at Schweitzer or Silver.

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## bseracka

adam_z said:


> This afternoon, I just ordered the Sufari 161 direct and some K2 bindings from a US based online shop.
> 
> How long did it take for you to get your board? I live in the Spokane area, so I know exactly how you feel at this point (and am wondering if I should have waited). I've heard we're still supposed to cool back down and get snow again, so we'll see... But Silver Mtn last weekend was full of icy runs in a lot of areas w/ no snow left on trees. Might try to make it to another spot in hopes of better conditions.


Ups had my boards on 1/21. Koeln is a freaking dumpster. Fire between ups and customs. They finally cleared customs on 2/11 and they arrived on the 14th. I had some other recent European orders that arrived in days with no delay so the problem is specific to that hub. 
congrats on the new board it will be worth the wait and better to have it now then have it delayed next season. The hard part will be to resist taking it out in spring conditions as there’s nothing worse than that first day core shot


----------



## ridethecliche

bseracka said:


> My Surfari and Pentaqurak finally arrived after sitting at German Customs for way too long. First impressions are that everything is exactly as it should be and the build quality is exceptional. The biggest initial surprise about these boards is the weight. They're not lead bricks, but they are noticeably heavier than I expected. I'm guessing the weight is related to the use of antiphase and less honeycomb compared to my Snomellier. I'm looking forward to getting these out on the mt, but that window may have closed in the PNW. We haven't had any noticeable snow in quite awhile and it's been very spring like conditions the last few weeks.


Surfari will likely be a riot in the slush and the penta will absolutely rip up groomed terrain!


----------



## adam_z

What bindings is everyone recommending with these boards?


----------



## NT.Thunder

adam_z said:


> What bindings is everyone recommending with these boards?


I run K2 Lien AT's on my Surfari and can't fault them


----------



## LeDe

Same, I have Lien AT. 
I had Rome Katanas for a 1/2 day and think I was happier with the K2. Will give them another try though.


----------



## BXNoob

adam_z said:


> What bindings is everyone recommending with these boards?


Now O-Drive on the Pentaquark but switched the straps


----------



## dwdesign

adam_z said:


> What bindings is everyone recommending with these boards?


I run both Union Atlas and Union Atlas Super Pro bindings on the Surfari.


----------



## adam_z

I ordered the K2s as that was what it seemed like many were happy with. 

Changing topics a little, I really wish there was more feedback/reviews on the Souly Grail. I nearly ordered it, but I just can't find anything significant on it. And, coming from a 2009 Burton Custom X, I was afraid that it'd be a bit too soft for what I'm used to, but that might have been okay based on overall feedback.


----------



## Demi9OD

bseracka said:


> My Surfari and Pentaqurak finally arrived after sitting at German Customs for way too long. First impressions are that everything is exactly as it should be and the build quality is exceptional. The biggest initial surprise about these boards is the weight. They're not lead bricks, but they are noticeably heavier than I expected. I'm guessing the weight is related to the use of antiphase and less honeycomb compared to my Snomellier. I'm looking forward to getting these out on the mt, but that window may have closed in the PNW. We haven't had any noticeable snow in quite awhile and it's been very spring like conditions the last few weeks.


Yeah the weight is up there. On my .1lb accurate scale it weighs 7.25lbs, same as my 162 Blunt Diamond. Another reason I was trying to get the 157, as it's nice to take a day off the Blunt occasionally and let a bit less weight dangle from the lift twisting my knee. As far as Amplid customer service I'm speaking to someone friendly via e-mail and it looks like I may be able to return the 161 to a partner company locally, and replace it with a pre-order for a 157 since they are all sold out this year.


----------



## Luffe

How do you like your binding angles on the Surfari? Rode 21/-9 last time, which worked nicely, but thinking about trying some ++ angles. Only issue I've had with zero or + angles on the back foot in the past is that I kind of spin automatically towards the heelside when jumping.


----------



## LeDe

I have been riding 12 or 15 degree duck stance for 25 years on any board. My knee are hapier that way. 
But I am planning to try out less negative angle on the back foot or even positive with a narrower stance.


----------



## The_Stigs

I ride with Jones Mercurys, and usually at +21/+6 or sometimes +24/+9.

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## NT.Thunder

I ride +21/+9 on my Surfari but I'm mainly just carving open groomers when riding this board


----------



## dwdesign

+27/+9 groomers as well. I don't think it's snowed in 2022.


----------



## adam_z

I've come to the conclusion that Amplid is completely incompetent when it comes to business. I ordered a Sufari 161 that their site said would ship within 24 hrs. 2 days pass and after receiving zero notifications, I email them. another day passes and they send the following:



> Hi Adam,
> 
> thank you for your message.
> 
> Unfortunately there was an error in our inventory control system and the last Surfari 161 was shipped instead of a Surfari 157.
> This Surfari 161 went to a customer in the USA. If you agree, we will try to forward this Surfari 161 to you.
> 
> We apologize for any inconvenience this may cause you and thank you for your understanding.
> 
> I will keep you updated.
> 
> Kind regards,


What is this women talking about here??!? I AM a USA customer, and I DID order the Sufari 161... Are they now looking to ship my order to someone else because they think someone else emailed them??

I don't understand why this is a difficult thing here. And in looking back through these very forums, I see that this isn't an isolated event.


----------



## Demi9OD

adam_z said:


> I've come to the conclusion that Amplid is completely incompetent when it comes to business. I ordered a Sufari 161 that their site said would ship within 24 hrs. 2 days pass and after receiving zero notifications, I email them. another day passes and they send the following:
> 
> 
> 
> What is this women talking about here??!? I AM a USA customer, and I DID order the Sufari 161... Are they now looking to ship my order to someone else because they think someone else emailed them??
> 
> I don't understand why this is a difficult thing here. And in looking back through these very forums, I see that this isn't an isolated event.


LOL That's me dude! I ordered a 157 and received a 161. They asked if I could forward the 161 on for a refund and I said that would be fine.


----------



## edi414

Demi9OD said:


> LOL That's me dude! I ordered a 157 and received a 161. They asked if I could forward the 161 on for a refund and I said that would be fine.


Haha I guess that shouldn’t happen but tbh I actually think that’s quite good and targeted customer service. Totally understand your frustration though.

in Europe I had very good experience with them so far…


----------



## adam_z

Demi9OD said:


> LOL That's me dude! I ordered a 157 and received a 161. They asked if I could forward the 161 on for a refund and I said that would be fine.


This seems crazy to me. My invoice literally has the correct part number / SKU on it. And that was included in my email to them. They literally just have the process the order as submitted. 

At this rate, I'm not convinced that I'll get the board this season, or I'll even get the board I ordered.


----------



## Demi9OD

adam_z said:


> This seems crazy to me. My invoice literally has the correct part number / SKU on it. And that was included in my email to them. They literally just have the process the order as submitted.
> 
> At this rate, I'm not convinced that I'll get the board this season, or I'll even get the board I ordered.


They thought they had a 161 in inventory, but they shipped it out, to me. So there is no 161 or 157 in their inventory to send. If you give them the go ahead I'll ship you a 161 in shrink wrap and you'll have it as quick as UPS will ship it. If not, it sounds like next season is the only way.

The US based online shop you ordered from was cross shipping the product from Amplid in Germany. Keep in mind it took most of us almost 25 days to receive boards from there, so you're in luck one exists already in the States.


----------



## adam_z

Demi9OD said:


> They thought they had a 161 in inventory, but they shipped it out, to me. So there is no 161 or 157 in their inventory to send. If you give them the go ahead I'll ship you a 161 in shrink wrap and you'll have it as quick as UPS will ship it. If not, it sounds like next season is the only way.
> 
> The US based online shop you ordered from was cross shipping the product from Amplid in Germany. Keep in mind it took most of us almost 25 days to receive boards from there, so you're in luck one exists already in the States.


OHHH - I misunderstood what you were saying. I had thought you said this happened to you as well, but I didn't understand that the board they were looking to reroute was the one I should've received... Crazy...

Before posting to this forum on this issue, I had already replied back to them telling them I wanted the 161, and that I'd be fine however it made it to me. Working through them to get this done should be interesting to deal with however...

Feel free to PM me if you like. I live in WA State, and UPS has been really good in my area (assuming it's shipped 2-Day or so). If they'll just reimburse (or pay for the label) for 2 day, that'd be preferred as it'd give me some time with it this season before everything melts (which is happening quickly, unfortunately).


----------



## Demi9OD

adam_z said:


> OHHH - I misunderstood what you were saying. I had thought you said this happened to you as well, but I didn't understand that the board they were looking to reroute was the one I should've received... Crazy...
> 
> Before posting to this forum on this issue, I had already replied back to them telling them I wanted the 161, and that I'd be fine however it made it to me. Working through them to get this done should be interesting to deal with however...
> 
> Feel free to PM me if you like. I live in WA State, and UPS has been really good in my area (assuming it's shipped 2-Day or so). If they'll just reimburse (or pay for the label) for 2 day, that'd be preferred as it'd give me some time with it this season before everything melts (which is happening quickly, unfortunately).


If you told them you were willing to accept the shipment then the wheels are in motion. I'd need Amplid to contact me again saying go ahead then I will get it shipped out. It's the weekend there so we'll see if they are able to respond. They will refund my shipping to you, but the method of shipping was not discussed. I am in North Carolina so it has some distance to travel.

I don't see a way to PM here any more, but you can e-mail me @ myusername @ gmail . com


----------



## NT.Thunder

They really do seem to be on struggle street, I've always found Peter Bauer responsive on FB/Insta if you want to reach out. I thought there was a number of outlets in the US that stock Amplid products, I know Australia is starting to see a few, was it just pricing that made you guys go direct to Amplid?


----------



## edi414

Demi9OD said:


> If you told them you were willing to accept the shipment then the wheels are in motion. I'd need Amplid to contact me again saying go ahead then I will get it shipped out. It's the weekend there so we'll see if they are able to respond. They will refund my shipping to you, but the method of shipping was not discussed. I am in North Carolina so it has some distance to travel.
> 
> I don't see a way to PM here any more, but you can e-mail me @ myusername @ gmail . com


If I was you and with all the hassle of sending the 161 across to @adam_z id send amplid another message. No promises of course but I wouldn’t be surprised with all your support and willingness to help if they didn’t have a solution for you and your missing 157…

btw what are the odds of this happening and both involved people are posting in this thread 😂


----------



## adam_z

So, as an update, they've said that my board went to someone else by mistake (see my post above). However, Demi9OD has an older gen board, has had it in his hands longer than since I ordered mine (which was earlier this week), and it has shipping damage that Amplid knows about (as I can see they've responded to him about it in a message he forwarded to me).

How is it that the 21-23 MY board I paid for, went to another person in the US, but all of a sudden it's a 19-20 MY board?? And they want to have it shipped to me, but not tell me about the damage?

BTW - I do appreciate the help Demi9OD has provided here. Very crazy that we're both on the same forums at the same time dealing with this.

Edit: Toned down my harsh reply.


----------



## edi414

adam_z said:


> So, as an update, I don't believe Amplid is being honest with me at all. In fact, they're blatantly misleading me from what I can see...
> 
> They've said that my board went to someone else by mistake (see my post above). However, Demi9OD has an older gen board, has had it in his hands longer than since I ordered mine (which was earlier this week), and it has shipping damage that Amplid knows about (as I can see they've responded to him about it in a message he forwarded to me).
> 
> How is it that the 21-23 MY board I paid for, went to another person in the US, but all of a sudden it's a 19-20 MY board?? And they want to have it shipped to me, but not tell me about the damage?
> 
> The fact that they're not being honest and direct with me is incredibly concerning. They don't appear to have their sh*t together to begin with, and being this is my first experience with their company, I'm a little frustrated. This isn't a good look regardless.
> 
> BTW - I do appreciate the help Demi9OD has provided here. Very crazy that we're both on the same forums at the same time dealing with this.


Sorry I wasn’t aware that you ordered the current 21/23 version. In this case out of question they should send you the respective model you’ve ordered. Probably worthwhile explaining once more what the issue is (maybe bear in mind you’re not necessarily speaking to fluent English speakers…).

As said, I have had a few conversations with the amplid staff and always had a very good impression. Based on my experience I cannot imagine they are trying to screw you over but there is an honest mistake. I’m sure you’ll get what you ordered (the board should be available, it’s a brand new 2 season product after all…).


----------



## Jkb818

This is no bueno. Shipping the wrong boards and then there’s somebody else who received some board that didn’t even have the inserts mounted?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adam_z

edi414 said:


> Sorry I wasn’t aware that you ordered the current 21/23 version. In this case out of question they should send you the respective model you’ve ordered. Probably worthwhile explaining once more what the issue is.
> 
> As said, I have had a few conversations with the amplid staff and always had a very good impression. Based on my experience I cannot imagine they are trying to screw you over but there is an honest mistake. I’m sure you’ll get what you ordered (the board should be available, it’s a brand new 2 season product after all…).


All good. Yeah, they showed available for the current-gen, and said it'd ship in 24hrs. I have a copy of it all. And, they charged me and now have my money. We'll see what happens next here, but I had hoped to be able to use this board before the end of the season. It's not looking like that'll happen now, and I might just cancel the order altogether and find another brand.


----------



## adam_z

Jkb818 said:


> This is no bueno. Shipping the wrong boards and then there’s somebody else who received some board that didn’t even have the inserts mounted?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What do you mean by "inserts mounted"? And how does that factor in here?


----------



## NT.Thunder

Is it Gregor yr dealing with? I had some language issues when I ordered my Surfari, actually cost me a lot more as I was of the understanding the price I paid included duty taxes, I got raped in the end but it was worth it somewhat, it's a great board.


----------



## adam_z

NT.Thunder said:


> Is it Gregor yr dealing with? I had some language issues when I ordered my Surfari, actually cost me a lot more as I was of the understanding the price I paid included duty taxes, I got raped in the end but it was worth it somewhat, it's a great board.


At Amplid I'm dealing with Annette. Also, if you're being charged duty after the fact, that's not remotely acceptable in my opinion. I can't see this happening w/ a larger brand. But maybe it's normal where you live?


----------



## edi414

adam_z said:


> All good. Yeah, they showed available for the current-gen, and said it'd ship in 24hrs. I have a copy of it all. And, they charged me and now have my money. We'll see what happens next here, but I had hoped to be able to use this board before the end of the season. It's not looking like that'll happen now, and I might just cancel the order altogether and find another brand.


Fair enough, if you’re concerned you don’t get it on time for some rides I’d probably also consider cancelling the order.

Just wanted to share my experience and let you know that I don’t think they want to mess with you. As said, another nice email anticipating not to be read by native English speakers should help.


----------



## Jkb818

adam_z said:


> What do you mean by "inserts mounted"? And how does that factor in here?


Too many posts in this thread to even find what I was thinking of so just disregard


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adam_z

edi414 said:


> Fair enough, if you’re concerned you don’t get it on time for some rides I’d probably also consider cancelling the order.
> 
> Just wanted to share my experience and let you know that I don’t think they want to mess with you. As said, another nice email anticipating not to be read by native English speakers should help.


That makes sense, and you make a good point. Maybe the communication gap is an issue. I don't want to be unreasonable here, and really am trying not to be. It's just been a series of repeated issues that are starting to compound.


----------



## Birddog

Hopefully they can get it straight for you but I would request them using anything but UPS for shipping.  They are awful out of Germany right now.
I have two shipments on the way since 1/25 and 2/1, neither has been delivered and the later hasn’t left Germany.


----------



## bseracka

adam_z said:


> Also, if you're being charged duty after the fact, that's not remotely acceptable in my opinion.


Just an FYI on Duty; this is something charged by customs and not the seller and is collected by the shipper. The seller shouldn't pre-charge duty as they don't have a direct relationship with Customs. On my recent order approx $850 US routed through Germany I paid $32ish to UPS, earlier this season I paid zero duty on skis from the Netherlands with a value of $350 and last season I paid zero duty on $550 from the Netherlands, all EU countries. Getting charged Duty seems to be hit, or miss on the customs agent as the package gets processed.


----------



## NT.Thunder

bseracka said:


> Just an FYI on Duty; this is something charged by customs and not the seller and is collected by the shipper. The seller shouldn't pre-charge duty as they don't have a direct relationship with Customs. On my recent order approx $850 US routed through Germany I paid $32ish to UPS, earlier this season I paid zero duty on skis from the Netherlands with a value of $350 and last season I paid zero duty on $550 from the Netherlands, all EU countries. Getting charged Duty seems to be hit, or miss on the customs agent as the package gets processed.


Yeah exactly right, it was unclear when we were discussing it and that a fault just with language and interpretation but we got stung because we ordered multiplpe boards from Amplid between a few of us. We saved money with Amplid and lost it all back to Government Taxes......My signal yup landed in Aus from the US within 7 days of ordering and no taxes, man that was a sweet transaction.


----------



## The_Stigs

adam_z said:


> That makes sense, and you make a good point. Maybe the communication gap is an issue. I don't want to be unreasonable here, and really am trying not to be. It's just been a series of repeated issues that are starting to compound.


When I bought mine, Gregor was great to work with. Certainly this is a bit frustrating, no doubt due to the language gap, and the time gap with emailing (day here is night there, etc). I think it's much more so because you are feeling the pressure of wanting to ride it this season.

If you just want to get on one, get your ass over here to Seattle, I'll let you ride my 161 up at The Summit. They're getting 10+ inches this weekend, with hopefully a big dump in March.


----------



## dwdesign

Man this thread has turned into sadness. Hope both of you get your orders resolved quickly. Wanted a Souly Grail, but reading about the UPS Depot delays, and then the experiences with these 2 botched order fulfillments makes me hesitant to order.

Getting back to about Amplid stoke... I'm going to take a day or two off work next week to get back on my first year, Mothership-built Surfari 157 (larger 9.1m sidecut, and a little more taper than current models). Have only about 5 days on it so far on groomer days and taking it easy after recovering from an MCL tear -- but I am loving the Surfari! This thing can carve! I'm setup +27/+9 (might try +30/+12) and it locks and holds an edge pretty easily. Amplid doesn't publish it's effective edge (they only state running length), but it seems to measure about 125-125.5 on the first year Surfari -- so definitely a clue to it's awesome edge hold.


----------



## adam_z

The_Stigs said:


> When I bought mine, Gregor was great to work with. Certainly this is a bit frustrating, no doubt due to the language gap, and the time gap with emailing (day here is night there, etc). I think it's much more so because you are feeling the pressure of wanting to ride it this season.
> 
> If you just want to get on one, get your ass over here to Seattle, I'll let you ride my 161 up at The Summit. They're getting 10+ inches this weekend, with hopefully a big dump in March.


haha, I’d love to try out your board! Glad to hear they’re getting snow over there. I’m heading out to a mountain tomorrow that’s about 1.5 hrs away and hoping it’ll be nice as well.

Regarding the frustration with using the board this season - I ordered from them as their site said they’d ship in 24hrs, and I reasonably expected they’d do that and I’d receive the board not too long after. Not only did they _not_ ship in 24hrs, but I also had to be the one to follow up on this (when they should have reached out to me if they were out of stock).

At this point, we’ll be about a week into this before I have any clue what they might want to do (which also seems crazy to me). And, their responses simply don’t make sense, regardless of language barrier. 

There’s just been so many breakdowns with not just with me, but with others on this forum, that I’m sort of at a loss. I hear good things about their boards but have been even more frustrated by their inability to resolve repeated issues they’re causing for themselves in a reasonable amount of time. Unfortunately, I don’t think there’s any chance of getting what I paid for this season, and that does bum me out a bit.


----------



## Etienne

For what it's worth, https://www.snowcountry.eu/snowboards/snowboards.html?manufacturer=Amplid usually stocks the full line up and ships worldwide (at least they ship flawlessly across Europe). 

Envoyé de mon H8324 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## LeDe

Well, not sure what is happening here. Some of the issues are definitely on UPS, but they obviously seem to have a logistic problem of their own. I can only think that the current issues affect them more than bigger brands with more staffs. 

For what it is worth, I bought a Surfari, a Dada and a Surf Shuttle directly from them and have been extremelly happy dealing with them. The boards are definitely great as well.


----------



## Demi9OD

Gregor @ Amplid has apologized for not being aware that my 161 was an outlet board. He will be refunding Adam's order. My 161 will be picked up by Splitboardshop and they'll hold my order open until next seasons Surfari's are produced at which point they will ship me a 157.

I'm not too bummed on the whole thing. I bought a Rome Blur, Nitro Team Pros, and K2 Thraxis last year that I've not ridden yet, so I'll be taking those on my one trip out west this year and have plenty to play with. Next year Surfari time.


----------



## BXNoob

LeDe said:


> Well, not sure what is happening here. Some of the issues are definitely on UPS, but they obviously seem to have a logistic problem of their own. I can only think that the current issues affect them more than bigger brands with more staffs.
> 
> For what it is worth, I bought a Surfari, a Dada and a Surf Shuttle directly from them and have been extremelly happy dealing with them. The boards are definitely great as well.


Thoughts on the Dada and Surf Shuttle ? Thinking of getting the Kill Switch


----------



## The_Stigs

dwdesign said:


> Man this thread has turned into sadness. Hope both of you get your orders resolved quickly. Wanted a Souly Grail, but reading about the UPS Depot delays, and then the experiences with these 2 botched order fulfillments makes me hesitant to order.
> 
> Getting back to about Amplid stoke... I'm going to take a day or two off work next week to get back on my first year, Mothership-built Surfari 157 (larger 9.1m sidecut, and a little more taper than current models). Have only about 5 days on it so far on groomer days and taking it easy after recovering from an MCL tear -- but I am loving the Surfari! This thing can carve! I'm setup +27/+9 (might try +30/+12) and it locks and holds an edge pretty easily. Amplid doesn't publish it's effective edge (they only state running length), but it seems to measure about 125-125.5 on the first year Surfari -- so definitely a clue to it's awesome edge hold.


You could always grab the demo Souly Grail from Splitboardshop. They're US based.

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## Steezy Dan

Birddog said:


> Mine as well, ordered on 1/25 and no movement since the 1/27 since it was delivered to UPS. They sent me an email this morning about belly capacity and US Government. When I ordered my big kahuna the total delivery time was less than a week





tr0n said:


> I might be helping as well....surf shuttle with sparks and skins for 1400usd...hmmmm



If you order over 1000 Euro they have to apply for some kind of export paperwork which takes a few days. That plus UPS 'tracking' being dogshit doesn't help.....their idea of tracking is 'we have it, it's somewhere'.


----------



## Steezy Dan

So....great boards but poorly-managed stock and e-commerce site imho. Also noticed '24 hr shipping' but no updates etc until I mailed a couple days after ordering to be told my outlet surfari was out of stock. They were good enough to give me a discount on a current surfari when they finely cans back in but then there was export paperwork to wait for too pluuuus UPS (unbelievably poor service?) issues.
All said though once i kicked Amplid into responsiveness they took care of me and the surfari is a beast...had a great couple of days in powder chop and trees but interestingly it feels like there's still more to explore in terms of what it can do.


----------



## adam_z

Edited: Made a mistake with my response, and correcting.


----------



## BXNoob

adam_z said:


> Odd, being I haven’t heard a single thing from Amplid… Also, super cool of them to continue to communicate and let other customers know about my situation without telling me a single thing. This should be telling as to they kind of company they are I suppose.
> 
> If this is the case, I guess I’ll start looking for another brand to do business with. And, I hope this is a lesson for anyone looking to do business with them - which is, don’t…


Personnaly, I talked with Gregor and Peter and they were so nice. I couldn't afford to buy a full price Pentaquark, so they proposed a 20% off for one with a paint chip. Then I asked them to contact me if they had something cheaper. They found a demo (ridden 3 hours) in the back of their storage for me, offered me 40% and shipped it to me without any problem. Your situation sucks but I don't think Amplid is bad company at all, far from that.


----------



## Jkb818

adam_z said:


> Odd, being I haven’t heard a single thing from Amplid… Also, super cool of them to continue to communicate and let other customers know about my situation without telling me a single thing. This should be telling as to they kind of company they are I suppose.
> 
> If this is the case, I guess I’ll start looking for another brand to do business with. And, I hope this is a lesson for anyone looking to do business with them - which is, don’t…


Not trying to be an ass but what form of communication are you using? If email did you check spam?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adam_z

Jkb818 said:


> Not trying to be an ass but what form of communication are you using? If email did you check spam?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’m sorry, I made a mistake on my prior post, and when I can, I’ll amend it. They did email me (through another address that was labeled and looked like a Promotional email) early this morning (3-4am) and I didn’t see it. Completely my fault here.

At this point, they seem more upset about my response to this all than to making it right or finding a solution. Maybe that’s my fault, but after repeated breakdowns, I’m not sure I’ve been completely unjustified in my response. And all communication to them directly has been professional.


----------



## Jkb818

I'm sure they will make it right. Keep us posted! It is possible that a language barrier and communicating via email are not helping.


----------



## refdog2400

Anyone ridden a 147 spray tray? Thoughts?


----------



## Jkb818

refdog2400 said:


> Anyone ridden a 147 spray tray? Thoughts?


I’d love to know the same [emoji1317] please buy one and report back!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## edi414

adam_z said:


> I’m sorry, I made a mistake on my prior post, and when I can, I’ll amend it. They did email me (through another address that was labeled and looked like a Promotional email) early this morning (3-4am) and I didn’t see it. Completely my fault here.
> 
> At this point, they seem more upset about my response to this all than to making it right or finding a solution. Maybe that’s my fault, but after repeated breakdowns, I’m not sure I’ve been completely unjustified in my response. And all communication to them directly has been professional.


No offence mate and I can understand your frustration in that you want to ride the board you’ve ordered. But maybe read up on all the positive feedback here around their customer focussed service…although you’ve corrected your post I find it a bit strange to generalise in the way you did. I of course don’t know what and how you’ve communicated with them but maybe it’s a bit of a case of what goes around, comes around...

I’d highly recommend you pick up the phone and give them a call (would also avoid confusion with emails sent from different time zones surprisingly arriving at strange times of the day…). Shit happens, be nice and I’m sure they’ll do everything they can to make up for it. And that’s a generic concept btw


----------



## Steezy Dan

adam_z said:


> I’m sorry, I made a mistake on my prior post, and when I can, I’ll amend it. They did email me (through another address that was labeled and looked like a Promotional email) early this morning (3-4am) and I didn’t see it. Completely my fault here.
> 
> At this point, they seem more upset about my response to this all than to making it right or finding a solution. Maybe that’s my fault, but after repeated breakdowns, I’m not sure I’ve been completely unjustified in my response. And all communication to them directly has been professional.


Yeah I know it's frustrating, like I said I had a couple 'huh??' moments myself between their handling and UPS but I got my stuff in the end.
Not sure it was you but somewhere someone said something about 'what kind of company they are'. I don't think there's any mal intent, just poor e-site, stock coordination and logistics. It certainly doesn't make for a good experience and they probably end up expending more time/effort/money fixing it all up than if it all ran smoothly.
What can I say... keep your cool, remember there's a human at the other end and try help them be better...when the boards DO show up they're stellar


----------



## edi414

Steezy Dan said:


> Yeah I know it's frustrating, like I said I had a couple 'huh??' moments myself between their handling and UPS but I got my stuff in the end.
> Not sure it was you but somewhere someone said something about 'what kind of company they are'. I don't think there's any mal intent, just poor e-site, stock coordination and logistics. It certainly doesn't make for a good experience and they probably end up expending more time/effort/money fixing it all up than if it all ran smoothly.
> What can I say... keep your cool, remember there's a human at the other end and try help them be better...when the boards DO show up they're stellar


Exactly and maybe also keep in mind that we still are in the midst of a pandemic where freight transport is a huge bottleneck and challenge at the moment. There are far more important goods that don’t get transported these days than an (admittedly) amazing snowboard.


----------



## Steezy Dan

edi414 said:


> Exactly and maybe also keep in mind that we still are in the midst of a pandemic where freight transport is a huge bottleneck and challenge at the moment. There are far more important goods that don’t get transported these days than an (admittedly) amazing snowboard.


It's a challenge but speed aside somehow some shippers still seem to at least be able to a/actually track and b/actually deliver a package to the right address. Recent experiences with DHL and UPS as well as Fedex have been jaw-droppingly bad. If i did my job that badly i wouldn't be eating. Outside of domestic ones where I am the only one I've really experienced as basically always good is USPS.....the rest are all 'service, fast, quality blah' in their branding but horrendous, labyrinthine dogshit in practice.
Rant over


----------



## adam_z

After hearing from Gregor, and stewing on things while on the mountain yesterday, I reached back out directly and proposed a solution from which we were able to find a middle ground...

I wound up offering to accept the slightly damaged (due to shipping) 19/20 Sufari that’s in the US already at a discount that should be fair for everyone, and have the option to pick up another board once stock returns if desired. I acknowledged (and apologized) that I had been a bit harsh, and that I should have taken a step back before going head first into this all in such an aggressive way.

Some lessons learned on my end:

I should not have assumed that they’d act / behave like many companies I’ve dealt with in the last two years that don’t care about their customer and don’t actively work towards making things right.
I should have given them time to sort the communication. I was hearing multiple things from not just them, but customers of theirs, and when putting things together, while it was messy, it was not intentionally so.
I should’ve waited for official clarity from them before assuming we were all on the same page (as this really speaks to the above point).
I should have realized they were just trying to help, and while struggling with logistics, operations, and communication, they are people and they mean well.
And, I should be less reactive, less aggressive, and less of a d*ck. They’re people too. They’re trying, and I need to remember that. So, don’t go posting everything online until it’s sorted and contains the full context of the situation.
Some hopeful recommendations:

Remove the 24hr shipping from the site immediately for all boards. Don’t tell people this. If you ship that fast, people will love you for it, but they won’t expect it.
The moment things don’t go to plan, have a senior person proactively reach out directly (phone and email), explain what happened, that you’re sorry, and what you’re doing to resolve it. The last part is the most important as people hate to be stuck without insight of where to go next.
Don’t let customers communicate with other customers on your behalf before you initiate that communication with reason and purpose as context gets lost.
Over communicate and be proactive. People are okay w/ mistakes, and will understand them if you own them, stay ahead of it all, and always be the one driving communication on the offense. The customer should always be playing defense in this type of communication.
Do what you say, and go above as it’s not just the product not showing up that could have really messed things up. Other plans (ie flights to go snowboarding to use the product, w/ hotels, other gear that accompanies it like bindings, etc) might have been impacted as well. So while you cant fix those other items, just know that there’s likely more at stake here and people need more than just a simple apology. Offer discounts, expedited shipping, reach out to local dealers that have your product on hand, offer a loaner, comp something else, etc. 
And, instill trust. Personally, I’ve been burned by so many companies over the last 2 years on everything from the product, to shipping, to misrepresentation, to terrible customer service, etc. It’s not hard to be amazing in this area. Just don’t over promise and under deliver. Go above and beyond in small areas, and follow the bullet points above. Be real, and spend time on working with the customers (as opposed to letting automated emails do so and assuming that’s enough).
*This all said, I want to offer my sincere apologies to Gregor, his team, and Amplid for the way I’ve reacted here.* Going forward, I will take this as a learning lesson and wait for things to finalize out before saying anything publicly. I should not have assumed they were like most other companies I’ve worked with that have done similar things, and I should have realized that they are good people, trying hard to make things work. So, giving them a bit of space and understanding would gone a long ways.

So, again, for this all on my end, *I’m very sorry*. I will learn from this and try to do better going forward. 

I wish Amplid all the best here, and hope anyone reading this sees this all with a better perspective at this point.


----------



## LeDe

Glad it ends well. 
A lot of us had positive experience dealing with them, and in a weird way I guess that is another one. 
For me that definitely add to my pleasure riding their board. I only hate the fact I am always tempting for one more, hopefully I wont pull the trigger on a Big Kahuna if I see it at a discount...

You'll love the board.


----------



## Luffe

Don’t worry, man. One of the worst feelings is having to wait a year to ride your new snowboard. I had to wait a week, and it was painful enough.


----------



## edi414

LeDe said:


> Glad it ends well.
> A lot of us had positive experience dealing with them, and in a weird way I guess that is another one.
> For me that definitely add to my pleasure riding their board. I only hate the fact I am always tempting for one more, hopefully I wont pull the trigger on a Big Kahuna if I see it at a discount...
> 
> You'll love the board.


Do it 😂!


----------



## The_Stigs

Luffe said:


> Don’t worry, man. One of the worst feelings is having to wait a year to ride your new snowboard. I had to wait a week, and it was painful enough.


I have 4 that I bought since the end of last season. I would ride them in my dreams only. And 2 that I still haven't been able to get out on because of a new work situation and family limiting any time I can get up. 

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## unsuspected

LeDe said:


> Glad it ends well.
> A lot of us had positive experience dealing with them, and in a weird way I guess that is another one.
> For me that definitely add to my pleasure riding their board. I only hate the fact I am always tempting for one more, hopefully I wont pull the trigger on a Big Kahuna if I see it at a discount...
> 
> You'll love the board.


There's one lightly Big Kahuna in Sweden for 400€ish...
Not mine.


----------



## LeDe

unsuspected said:


> There's one lightly Big Kahuna in Sweden for 400€ish...
> Not mine.


I have the feeling you are not trying to help...
Thanks for the heads up but really trying to resist. I really want to add a Korua in my already too big quiver (smaller than yours but bigger than my wife expected), so I think the Pin Tonic 172 will come and take the spot of the oversized board.


----------



## Demi9OD

LeDe said:


> I have the feeling you are not trying to help...
> Thanks for the heads up but really trying to resist. I really want to add a Korua in my already too big quiver (smaller than yours but bigger than my wife expected), so I think the Pin Tonic 172 will come and take the spot of the oversized board.


I'll take "Things I didn't expect to read in a Snowboarding Forum" for $200.


----------



## NT.Thunder

adam_z said:


> After hearing from Gregor, and stewing on things while on the mountain yesterday, I reached back out directly and proposed a solution from which we were able to find a middle ground...
> 
> I wound up offering to accept the slightly damaged (due to shipping) 19/20 Sufari that’s in the US already at a discount that should be fair for everyone, and have the option to pick up another board once stock returns if desired. I acknowledged (and apologized) that I had been a bit harsh, and that I should have taken a step back before going head first into this all in such an aggressive way.
> 
> Some lessons learned on my end:
> 
> I should not have assumed that they’d act / behave like many companies I’ve dealt with in the last two years that don’t care about their customer and don’t actively work towards making things right.
> I should have given them time to sort the communication. I was hearing multiple things from not just them, but customers of theirs, and when putting things together, while it was messy, it was not intentionally so.
> I should’ve waited for official clarity from them before assuming we were all on the same page (as this really speaks to the above point).
> I should have realized they were just trying to help, and while struggling with logistics, operations, and communication, they are people and they mean well.
> And, I should be less reactive, less aggressive, and less of a d*ck. They’re people too. They’re trying, and I need to remember that. So, don’t go posting everything online until it’s sorted and contains the full context of the situation.
> Some hopeful recommendations:
> 
> Remove the 24hr shipping from the site immediately for all boards. Don’t tell people this. If you ship that fast, people will love you for it, but they won’t expect it.
> The moment things don’t go to plan, have a senior person proactively reach out directly (phone and email), explain what happened, that you’re sorry, and what you’re doing to resolve it. The last part is the most important as people hate to be stuck without insight of where to go next.
> Don’t let customers communicate with other customers on your behalf before you initiate that communication with reason and purpose as context gets lost.
> Over communicate and be proactive. People are okay w/ mistakes, and will understand them if you own them, stay ahead of it all, and always be the one driving communication on the offense. The customer should always be playing defense in this type of communication.
> Do what you say, and go above as it’s not just the product not showing up that could have really messed things up. Other plans (ie flights to go snowboarding to use the product, w/ hotels, other gear that accompanies it like bindings, etc) might have been impacted as well. So while you cant fix those other items, just know that there’s likely more at stake here and people need more than just a simple apology. Offer discounts, expedited shipping, reach out to local dealers that have your product on hand, offer a loaner, comp something else, etc.
> And, instill trust. Personally, I’ve been burned by so many companies over the last 2 years on everything from the product, to shipping, to misrepresentation, to terrible customer service, etc. It’s not hard to be amazing in this area. Just don’t over promise and under deliver. Go above and beyond in small areas, and follow the bullet points above. Be real, and spend time on working with the customers (as opposed to letting automated emails do so and assuming that’s enough).
> *This all said, I want to offer my sincere apologies to Gregor, his team, and Amplid for the way I’ve reacted here.* Going forward, I will take this as a learning lesson and wait for things to finalize out before saying anything publicly. I should not have assumed they were like most other companies I’ve worked with that have done similar things, and I should have realized that they are good people, trying hard to make things work. So, giving them a bit of space and understanding would gone a long ways.
> 
> So, again, for this all on my end, *I’m very sorry*. I will learn from this and try to do better going forward.
> 
> I wish Amplid all the best here, and hope anyone reading this sees this all with a better perspective at this point.


That first run on your Surfari will blow yr mind, it's a quality board and will be well worth it once yr riding, can't wait to read yr post ride post and feel yr stoke here.

Enjoy


----------



## Jkb818

LeDe said:


> (smaller than yours but bigger than my wife expected),.


[emoji1787][emoji23][emoji1787]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adam_z

NT.Thunder said:


> That first run on your Surfari will blow yr mind, it's a quality board and will be well worth it once yr riding, can't wait to read yr post ride post and feel yr stoke here.
> 
> Enjoy


I am looking forward to it. Just got the board delivered yesterday. New bindings (which fit this time) and boots (which are too small unfortunately) arrived today. I'm used to a wide board (Custom X), so this will be an interesting change.

I do have a question. My stance on my Custom X is both closer (feet closer together), but also further back on the board. I’m running a 21/9 setup or so. The reference points on the 161 are quite a bit wider than what I’m used to. That said, what’s the recommendation on how best to position the bindings based on how the board flex points start & are setup? I can keep the rear nearly centered, and move the front all the way back, or move both closer together.

Ive just never ridden this board and have no idea what to expect here.

I’m 6’ or so.182lbs. Size 12 boot.


----------



## Demi9OD

It's already got a short tail, so I'd bring both bindings together given the two options. Slam them back on a deep pow day.


----------



## adam_z

Demi9OD said:


> It's already got a short tail, so I'd bring both bindings together given the two options. Slam them back on a deep pow day.


Thanks, I’ll give that a go then.

I know some newer boards have longer surface areas regardless of nose/tail length, so it’s a bit of an illusion as to where the center really is. And of course, how/where they flex, camber, etc, etc. Last time I bought a board was in 2008 or so, so much of this is new to me.


----------



## Jkb818

adam_z said:


> Thanks, I’ll give that a go then.
> 
> I know some newer boards have longer surface areas regardless of nose/tail length, so it’s a bit of an illusion as to where the center really is. And of course, how/where they flex, camber, etc, etc. Last time I bought a board was in 2008 or so, so much of this is new to me.


Wow, it’s been a while since you got a new board. On this forum members tend to not be able to resist even going one season without a new board. Based on reviews of the Surfari you’re in for a treat! I’d like to buy one one day even if it is not really designed for my weight.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adam_z

Jkb818 said:


> Wow, it’s been a while since you got a new board. On this forum members tend to not be able to resist even going one season without a new board. Based on reviews of the Surfari you’re in for a treat! I’d like to buy one one day even if it is not really designed for my weight.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had been completely out of the sport until recently. Now, it’s been all in since min January. Pretty cool to see all the advancements in technology.


----------



## Leeshuming

New to join the forum. After reading so many posts about Amplid snowboards, i have finally decided to pull the trigger and bought a new 157 Souly Grail plus a set of their mutant bindings earlier this month directly from their website in Germany. I had to post this because the expectation of the board vs the reality is really frustrating.

Due to "Covid", UPS's expedited shipping was not really prioritizing.. still had to wait for 20 days before arriving at my doorstep. But this was fine, I could wait.

With all the excitement and stuff, I was very disappointed when the board arrived... The tail on the right side had a huge chip! Well, UPS did mention the package was "damaged" during the long transit. Still, Amplid should have put more emphasis in delivering their good product... this is a USD770 board, and now I honestly have no clue as to what to do with it. 

Before I purchased the board, Amplid was very promptly responding to my enquiries of the differences among different product boards... really good. 
But as soon as I sent photos of this board asking for solutions, or filed a warranty claim on their website, I hear no response. 

If anyone knows any solution as to how to get this fix, please advise.

I have also filed a claim with UPS, I highly doubt anything will happen.

Seriously, Amplid products look very good and legit, but I strongly think needing to deal with these issues is just a pain in the ass and quite not worthy.


----------



## Luffe

That’s not good. Mine also came in a box with no additional padding inside. It’s just pure chance that yours was the damaged one and not mine. I know at least one delivery company in Norway that has been caught on video just throwing packages around, so I’m not surprised damages like yours happen. Amplid, and any other company sending products by mail, should take better precautions when packaging their products.


----------



## Leeshuming

Luffe said:


> That’s not good. Mine also came in a box with no additional padding inside. It’s just pure chance that yours was the damaged one and not mine. I know at least one delivery company in Norway that has been caught on video just throwing packages around, so I’m not surprised damages like yours happen. Amplid, and any other company sending products by mail, should take better precautions when packaging their products.


I should have better known... As i live in Canada, I have not seen one company who carries Amplid products.. the closest one who sell their board is some one from the Utah or Colorado, USA, but their stock is so low that basically nothing was available.
Seriously, if I don't hear anything from Amplid in the next 36 hrs, I will dispute this with paypal... I live in Canada and it is almost 2am for me...And I do expect them to respond to my concerns by the time i wake up.

It is snowing outside now, it would have been nice for me to test this new board and binding on new fresh powder...oh well..


----------



## Demi9OD

Gregor @ Amplid hooking it up. They found a current year 157 Surfari at their Dutch distributer and are sending it my way. Won't be here in time for this season sadly, but I can't wait until next year.


----------



## ridethecliche

@Leeshuming any update?


----------



## Leeshuming

Well, I finally have a response from Gregory on Saturday night (3 days later) saying that they would file a claim with UPS and suggested me to find a repairman to fix my board.

As i have also filed claim with UPS, I hope that UPS would surely respond to us, either from me or Amplid, but I am still waiting.

Meanwhille I went to a snowboard shop, and the repairman says he would need to trim the damage part, and apply proxy to seal the end. I am a bit disappointed because it would look bad and unbalance. Meanwhile both Gregory and the repairman says the damage tail is all about cosmetic/appearance, and even after the fixing, it would not affect performance / the ride. The fix is about CAD 90-100.

Firstly, I am realistic that it would not make sense for me return ship my board to Germany for a warranty or return as the cost for either is just dumb, plus the fact that i might need to pay duty/imports again. Literally, i think it would make more sense to tell Gregory to give us a huge a discount for another Amplid Board. (I was actually also eyeing at Morning Glory and DaDa.) but i did not feel like paying any more until i try out if Amplid is really legit (this is my first Amplid board). But again, i am not sure if i order directly from Europe... this is a confidence issue.

Secondly, I would like to wait out whether UPS would approve the claim (to what extension... UPS says, as i have read up to USD 100?), but Gregroy says UPS might be able to pay fully for a new one.

Thirdly, if the claim really sucks, i could go for the 3rd option, which is to start a claim with paypal. Honestly, I do not want to do this just because it feels like taking advantage of Amplid.

Lastly, Gregory says he would be able to make me happy if all options fail.

So, I have decided to wait a little longer.

Yes, it sucks because i have a board here and i still couldn't ride it, and the season is about to be over.

Another note, I did try out their Mutant bindings, on my Burton board, and i must say they are actually pretty good. They feel stiff but yet the sole feels bouncy and soft.. i mean they have these air pockets at the toes and heels that just absorb some of the vibrations from my feet. I mean, at some point, I got less feedback from the board, due to air pockets, but at the same time it is not like I am losing control. Although i did feel like i had to put in extra weight and effort to switch and turn, it is not the case.

Just to clarify, I prefer to carve or cruise down on powder nowadays and wear stiff boots.. been wearing Ride's Lasso or Insano, Malavita or Cartel X (depending on my board of the day) and recently trying out the 21-22 Vans Infuse (actually really like the Vans now). I am 45 now, so jumping around doesnt seem to be as easy as before. I will purchase these Mutant bindings again, unless I really like the Clew, which i have not tried yet. (already ordered for the next season).


----------



## ridethecliche

Yeah, that's a cosmetic issue but it's a new board. I probably would have wanted a new board or a significant % back to keep it. I understand it's not amplid's fault that it was damaged but the truth is that they could have packaged it better...

Imho, the right move from a customer service perspective is to issue a partial/full refund depending on the deal reached and for amplid to settle it with the shipping company. Your being stuck in the middle is a huge bummer.


----------



## Demi9OD

This is not cosmetic and would be catchy if you are sinking the tail on snow. Needs to be cut off IMO.


----------



## ridethecliche

Oh damn, I thought that was the wrapper! That's core isn't it? big oof....


----------



## Demi9OD

ridethecliche said:


> Oh damn, I thought that was the wrapper! That's core isn't it? big oof....


Chewed up core, broken/bent full wrap edge, top sheet visible.


----------



## adam_z

As mentioned, I received my Sufari that I agreed to take (as the one I bought was not in stock or was shipped to someone else, I'm not really clear), and I worked to fix the damage on it. There wasn't much, but I applied epoxy to the corner and am thinking it'll be just fine. You can't really even see if you're not looking anyhow. 

After a nice waxing and some edge clean-up (from banging around during shipping I'm guessing) it looked basically new.

I was able to take it out on Saturday. Coming from a 2008/9 Burton Custom X (which is like a plank from a time when mankind seemingly didn't know much about building comfortable snowboards), this was such a huge improvement. The board felt like I had enabled a cheat mode. The way I described it to my family was that every run was an easy color level easier (blacks were blues, blues were greens) if not more of a spread. I know colors are subjective to each mountain, but this just illustrates how easy this board made everything. And, it was fast.

Furthermore, the edge-to-edge speed is so damn quick. Granted, I'm comparing from my old board, but I did demo a current model Jones Flagship this season, and while it was quick edge to edge, it was nothing like this overall, especially riding flat out. I grew up competition racing, and love riding flat out when possible. And this just made it so much easier to do.

Needless to say, the board lived up to the hype.

That said, I hope Amplid starts covering their edges w/ foam for shipping, and I hope these current logistical issues get sorted as I don't see this as the last one from them I own. 

At this point, I'm incredibly happy with the board and am now looking to complement it. But, I'll have to see what all they have in the works before deciding.


----------



## NT.Thunder

adam_z said:


> As mentioned, I received my Sufari that I agreed to take (as the one I bought was not in stock or was shipped to someone else, I'm not really clear), and I worked to fix the damage on it. There wasn't much, but I applied epoxy to the corner and am thinking it'll be just fine. You can't really even see if you're not looking anyhow.
> 
> After a nice waxing and some edge clean-up (from banging around during shipping I'm guessing) it looked basically new.
> 
> I was able to take it out on Saturday. Coming from a 2008/9 Burton Custom X (which is like a plank from a time when mankind seemingly didn't know much about building comfortable snowboards), this was such a huge improvement. The board felt like I had enabled a cheat mode. The way I described it to my family was that every run was an easy color level easier (blacks were blues, blues were greens) if not more of a spread. I know colors are subjective to each mountain, but this just illustrates how easy this board made everything. And, it was fast.
> 
> Furthermore, the edge-to-edge speed is so damn quick. Granted, I'm comparing from my old board, but I did demo a current model Jones Flagship this season, and while it was quick edge to edge, it was nothing like this overall, especially riding flat out. I grew up competition racing, and love riding flat out when possible. And this just made it so much easier to do.
> 
> Needless to say, the board lived up to the hype.
> 
> That said, I hope Amplid starts covering their edges w/ foam for shipping, and I hope these current logistical issues get sorted as I don't see this as the last one from them I own.
> 
> At this point, I'm incredibly happy with the board and am now looking to complement it. But, I'll have to see what all they have in the works before deciding.


That's a good way to describe the board - I love it, it's just a great deck and those that have ridden it know it.


----------



## Jkb818

Happy to hear you’re stoked on the new deck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leeshuming

Demi9OD said:


> This is not cosmetic and would be catchy if you are sinking the tail on snow. Needs to be cut off IMO.


Yeah, the repair guy says that steel edge needs to be cut, basically the whole tip of the tail, about 1.5-2 cm wide.


----------



## Leeshuming

I just got this message from UPS, as I last checked on my claim on their website: It says "Approved". 
Weird that i didn't get any email from UPS.
Anyway, let's just wish Gregor will ship me a new one or something. hopefully, there will be better protection this time, as I have requested.

Now, the waiting begins again.


----------



## Demi9OD

Leeshuming said:


> Yeah, the repair guy says that steel edge needs to be cut, basically the whole tip of the tail, about 1.5-2 cm wide.


I'm going to be honest I don't care too much about aesthetics, but I'd be annoyed if I couldn't stand the board up against a wall without it falling over.


----------



## Luffe

Has anyone here been able to test the Amplid Singular?


----------



## Luffe

LeDe said:


> Same, I have Lien AT.
> I had Rome Katanas for a 1/2 day and think I was happier with the K2. Will give them another try though.


Had a try yet?


----------



## LeDe

Luffe said:


> Had a try yet?


Nope. Flying next saturday and hopefully should get 13 days of ride. 
I'll definitely mount the Katanas to start with. 
I plan to spend the time between my Surfari, Dada and Party Platter and will report. 

On a cool note, just receive my Adidas Acerra, seems like they fit in 7.5UK which is 1.5 size less than what I rode back in January. So hopefully I'll notice a difference!


----------



## NT.Thunder

LeDe said:


> Nope. Flying next saturday and hopefully should get 13 days of ride.
> I'll definitely mount the Katanas to start with.
> *I plan to spend the time between my Surfari, Dada and Party Platter and will report.*
> 
> On a cool note, just receive my Adidas Acerra, seems like they fit in 7.5UK which is 1.5 size less than what I rode back in January. So hopefully I'll notice a difference!


I own all three of those boards also, can't wait to hear your thoughts - have a great trip


----------



## Triple8Sol

Didn't realize there was another Amplid thread. Posted a brief review a couple mos. ago, guess I'll repost here as well:

I've been interested in Amplid for years so I finally sent it and picked up both of these in 157 at the beginning of the season. They look kind of similar at first glance, and share similar construction, but actually ride very differently. Ran Union Atlases on both, since they both need to be paired with a responsive full size disc binding. Figured I'd share some initial impressions after a couple days on snow, since there are so few reviews out there...

Surfari has an 8/10 Flex rating that feels accurate tip to tail, but has a little more torsional flex than expected from just hand flexing it in. This thing locks in on high speed carves with that 8.0 sidecut and has surprising edgehold despite a mellower camber profile and average EE. I think the grip comes from being well balanced and so damn stable. It hasn't snowed much for over 2 weeks here in the PNW, but it stayed steady even on patches of ice in the shade. Reminds me of the US Outer Orbit & Korua TF Plus+.

Souly Grail is slightly toned down, one notch lower 7/10 on the flex scale with considerably more torsional flex, slightly narrower waist, 7.9 sidecut, and a little more setback. Every bit as stable as the Surfari but a little quicker edge-to-edge and you can butter with some effort. This might become my new go-to charger for now. Reminds me of the US Inner Orbit & Nidecker Mellow/Liberty/Fun Ball.


----------



## Triple8Sol

Some additional thoughts...

Weird to hear the customer service issues above, as I had an opposite experience. You all remember how ridiculously bad the shipping industry was around this past holiday season. They voluntarily upgraded me to 2nd day air, just so I would have a chance at getting the board in time for a trip. I don't even want to know how expensive that is from Germany to US.

I always read marketing materials with a big grain of salt, but antiphase tech is the real deal. Paid close attention but never noticed any discernible chatter in rough conditions. Plenty of other companies try to accomplish this with different wood core layups, various carbon stringer/sheet placements, etc... but in my experience it oftentimes just creates an overly stiff/heavy/dead zone that ultimately isn't even very effective.

Whatever sintered HD7 is, it seems to be a fast base. I was shocked _how much_ faster it was while flat-basing on a cat track vs. my buddy on a Cardiff Bonsai. Granted it's a brand new base, but with only a single coat of basic wax. Base is already dry and edges are white after just a couple days, so it should only get faster with more coats of better wax.

So far, their Centrifugal collection takes everything I like about the Koruas & Nideckers I've owned, but without the dead door feeling that they suffer from. Might need to try the Pentaquark and/or UNW8 someday, but worried they might be too aggressive for what I prefer these days...

Update: I've managed to get it out in some pow since my original post (nothing that deep yet since it's been rough in the PNW) and it performed great. think I've waxed it 3x now and it is now holding up to the rough conditions much better than straight out of the shrinkwrap.


----------



## Luffe

Triple8Sol said:


> ...


How do you like the Union Atlas on the Surfari? And what boot size/binding size do you run?

Currently contemplating buying a pair of Atlas on the EOS. Katanas are sold out but might go on sale later in the season in some stores. K2 Lien AT's are not available in my country, so it would be a hassle if I had to return them.


----------



## Ruka

Has anyone else been getting ghosted by Amplid? 

Ordered a Surfari back in January which got delayed and didn't arrive until the end of February... only to arrive in both damaged (cosmetic...but still) and in the wrong size. Opened up a ticket with them on February 24th and got a quick response that same day acknowledging the issue and offering some options (neither of which I was particularly jazzed about). Responded that same day asking about possible alternatives (like getting a different board instead as they said the surfari was sold out now). And then they just stopped responding to me altogether. I've sent 3 follow-ups since opening up my ticket on the 24th as I understand sometimes emails get buried (even sent a hail mary dm to Peter Bauer as someone here mentioned he's chill/responsive) but still nothing. I'd say my emails were respectful and professional (though I guess me pointing out that the damaged board had no padding on it could be seen as passive aggressive?). I really don't want to file for a chargeback on a smaller company like Amplid because I know these things can hurt them, but with them not responding for weeks I feel like I might have to :c

Has Amplid been responding to anyone here this month? They're clearly active on social media, but I recognize that the marketing department isn't necessarily the customer service folks.


----------



## Demi9OD

I ordered back in January as well, received the wrong size, and just last week received the correct size Surfari. It took a lot of e-mails and I got rather lucky that they found a 157cm in stock at their Dutch distributer.

I'd say your best bet is just to keep trying and stay cool. They should be able to take a return on your board via a local partner and send you the right size next year when more are produced.


----------



## Ruka

Demi9OD said:


> I ordered back in January as well, received the wrong size, and just last week received the correct size Surfari. It took a lot of e-mails and I got rather lucky that they found a 157cm in stock at their Dutch distributer.
> 
> I'd say your best bet is just to keep trying and stay cool. They should be able to take a return on your board via a local partner and send you the right size next year when more are produced.


When you say a lot of e-mails, how many did it take for you to get a reply? Right now I'm sitting at 4 unanswered emails over the last 18 days


----------



## Birddog

Ruka said:


> When you say a lot of e-mails, how many did it take for you to get a reply? Right now I'm sitting at 4 unanswered emails over the last 18 days


Annette hasn't responded to any of mine and UPS has been waiting on her response since 2/22


----------



## Demi9OD

Those are really bad numbers. I didn't experience any delays or need to send multiple e-mails to get a response.


----------



## Triple8Sol

My buddy just ordered one at the beginning of this month when they re-upped, and received it a week later. Looks like they've slightly improved the way they pack boards, probably as a result of some of these instances where they got damaged in transit. Still not packaged as well as they should be for international transit though.


----------



## Jkb818

Not replying to emails [emoji1304] good way to sabotage a cult following.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Demi9OD

The 157 I received had multiple layers of cardboard folded around the tips. Good thing too because UPS did a real number on it. Board came out with no damage luckily.


----------



## Jkb818

If they made a 152-154 sized Surfari they would have my $ [emoji1695]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Triple8Sol

Jkb818 said:


> If they made a 152-154 sized Surfari they would have my $ [emoji1695]


Go for the 153 Souly Grail next season...


----------



## Jkb818

Triple8Sol said:


> Go for the 153 Souly Grail next season...


Didn’t know there was one! New addition? When did they add that?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Triple8Sol

Jkb818 said:


> Didn’t know there was one! New addition? When did they add that?


No idea, just saw it on their website randomly but "out of stock." My best guess is it's a placeholder for next year.


----------



## Jkb818

Triple8Sol said:


> No idea, just saw it on their website randomly but "out of stock." My best guess is it's a placeholder for next year.


Sick! Hope they do the same for Surfari! If not I’ll get the Souly Grail. Although after going back and reading your review of both boards it sounds kind of like souly grail is the way to go. [emoji3526]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luffe

Jkb818 said:


> Sick! Hope they do the same for Surfari! If not I’ll get the Souly Grail. Although after going back and reading your review of both boards it sounds kind of like souly grail is the way to go. [emoji3526]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The Surfari is pretty agressive in my opinion. Awsome for just going fast in pow and in general. Would have gone with the Souly Grail for more tortional flex and playfulness if I was to pick again.


----------



## Jkb818

Luffe said:


> The Surfari is pretty agressive in my opinion. Awsome for just going fast in pow and in general. Would have gone with the Souly Grail for more tortional flex and playfulness if I was to pick again.


I’m more into playful...appreciate the insight.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeDe

Triple8Sol said:


> No idea, just saw it on their website randomly but "out of stock." My best guess is it's a placeholder for next year.


Actually no, some people here have already put their feet on it. (Check the pther amplid thread)


----------



## juhyou

souly grail a more turnier surfari in general ?


----------



## Ruka

Birddog said:


> Annette hasn't responded to any of mine and UPS has been waiting on her response since 2/22


After filing a claim with my bank I finally got Amplid to respond, though Gregor said he had COVID which caused him to not respond. Not sure if this is also why Annette stopped responding, but Gregor did cc her on my bank claim. Assuming this is the case they should hopefully have responded by now, and if not, it seems filing a claim is the only way to get a response :/


----------



## Birddog

Ruka said:


> After filing a claim with my bank I finally got Amplid to respond, though Gregor said he had COVID which caused him to not respond. Not sure if this is also why Annette stopped responding, but Gregor did cc her on my bank claim. Assuming this is the case they should hopefully have responded by now, and if not, it seems filing a claim is the only way to get a response :/


Yes, Gregor has been helpful and none of this was their fault as it was damaged by UPS but it’s finally getting it sorted out


----------



## Triple8Sol

LeDe said:


> Actually no, some people here have already put their feet on it. (Check the pther amplid thread)


Who? Maybe I missed it, but neither Jkb818 nor myself are seeing any mention of it in the other thread.


----------



## LeDe

Triple8Sol said:


> I've been interested in Amplid for years so I finally sent it and picked up both of these in 157. They look kind of similar at first glance, and share similar construction, but actually ride very differently. Ran Union Atlases on both, since they both need to be paired with a responsive full size disc binding. Figured I'd share some initial impressions after a couple days on snow, since there are so few reviews out there...
> 
> Surfari has an 8/10 Flex rating that feels accurate tip to tail, but has a little more torsional flex than expected from just hand flexing it in. This thing locks in on high speed carves with that 8.0 sidecut and has surprising edgehold despite a mellower camber profile and average EE. I think the grip comes from being well balanced and so damn stable. It hasn't snowed much for over 2 weeks here in the PNW, but it stayed steady even on patches of ice in the shade. Reminds me of the US Outer Orbit & Korua TF Plus+.
> 
> Souly Grail is slightly toned down, one notch lower 7/10 on the flex scale with considerably more torsional flex, slightly narrower waist, 7.9 sidecut, and a little more setback. Every bit as stable as the Surfari but a little quicker edge-to-edge and you can butter with some effort. This might become my new go-to charger for now. Reminds me of the US Inner Orbit & Nidecker Mellow/Liberty/Fun Ball.
> 
> Thoroughly impressed so far and impatiently waiting for another storm cycle so I can try them out in some pow.
> View attachment 161344





Triple8Sol said:


> Who? Maybe I missed it, but neither Jkb818 nor myself are seeing any mention of it in the other thread.


Checking it it was actually your post. 

I talked to the owner of a shop in the resort this week. He rode all the Centrifugal collection, and he prefers the Souly Grail for a daily. He is also probably not more than 70 kgs and likes the softer flex.


----------



## Triple8Sol

LeDe said:


> Checking it it was actually your post.
> 
> I talked to the owner of a shop in the resort this week. He rode all the Centrifugal collection, and he prefers the Souly Grail for a daily. He is also probably not more than 70 kgs and likes the softer flex.


 On the previous page, in posts #379 & #380 that you quoted, we were talking about the 153 size specifically.


----------



## Jkb818

I’m wondering if the 153 has been even available for anyone yet or are they just posting it on the site to prepare people for next season. Regardless I will be owning one and Utah better have a better season next year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeDe

Triple8Sol said:


> On the previous page, in posts #379 & #380 that you quoted, we were talking about the 153 size specifically.


I should not try to help after the wine.


----------



## Jkb818

[emoji1787]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Triple8Sol

Luffe said:


> How do you like the Union Atlas on the Surfari? And what boot size/binding size do you run?


It felt like the perfect pairing, although I later got the new 2023 Atlas Pro and the stiffer footbed seems to suit it even better.


----------



## ChrisH

Hi everyone just picked up my first Amplid a 161 Surfari super excited to get it out just waiting for the season to start here in Australia. I’ve noticed the factory tune is 90 degree edge & 0 degree bevel in their words leaving a blank canvas for customisation. I have read various posts on this forum about Amplids good edge hold & was wondering what edge & bevel angles people are running on their Amplids?
Cheers


----------



## NT.Thunder

ChrisH said:


> Hi everyone just picked up my first Amplid a 161 Surfari super excited to get it out just waiting for the season to start here in Australia. I’ve noticed the factory tune is 90 degree edge & 0 degree bevel in their words leaving a blank canvas for customisation. I have read various posts on this forum about Amplids good edge hold & was wondering what edge & bevel angles people are running on their Amplids?
> Cheers


SWEET!! Will be nice to see another Surfari out on the Aus slopes this season although mine at this stage is heading for NZ. Last season I spent a bit of time on mine at Falls Creek - good conditions, a little ice in areas at time and I can honestly say I had no issues with edge hold at any stage. I just waxed, scraped and rode also. I also had my Signal Yup there at the same time and the Surfari was much better regarding edge hold especially in those icy areas under the lifts between groomers.

Super stoked for you, make sure you let us know your thoughts after the first ride, I was blown away With the board, it just gel’d.


----------



## Triple8Sol

Jkb818 said:


> Sick! Hope they do the same for Surfari! If not I’ll get the Souly Grail. Although after going back and reading your review of both boards it sounds kind of like souly grail is the way to go. [emoji3526]


Not sure if you saw next year's catalog yet, but it's confirmed. Smaller size SG yes, smaller Surfari no.


----------



## ChrisH

NT.Thunder said:


> SWEET!! Will be nice to see another Surfari out on the Aus slopes this season although mine at this stage is heading for NZ. Last season I spent a bit of time on mine at Falls Creek - good conditions, a little ice in areas at time and I can honestly say I had no issues with edge hold at any stage. I just waxed, scraped and rode also. I also had my Signal Yup there at the same time and the Surfari was much better regarding edge hold especially in those icy areas under the lifts between groomers.
> 
> Super stoked for you, make sure you let us know your thoughts after the first ride, I was blown away With the board, it just gel’d.


Cheers
I’m in Sydney so only got 2 days on snow last season before being locked down ☹. Normally do short trips to Perisher but try to get a week at Falls Creek during the season although that hasn’t been possible for the last 2 seasons. I miss Falls Creek.

If I can control my excitement long enough I’ll wait until there is pretty good coverage before breaking out the Surfari.

Are you doing the whole season in NZ? Where are you riding over there?


----------



## NT.Thunder

ChrisH said:


> Cheers
> I’m in Sydney so only got 2 days on snow last season before being locked down ☹. Normally do short trips to Perisher but try to get a week at Falls Creek during the season although that hasn’t been possible for the last 2 seasons. I miss Falls Creek.
> 
> If I can control my excitement long enough I’ll wait until there is pretty good coverage before breaking out the Surfari.
> 
> Are you doing the whole season in NZ? Where are you riding over there?


Cardrona and Treble Cone, will be just 10 days at this stage with family. Try and get a few days maybe at FC also, its hard from NT though. Japan opens this season so we'll head back there also early 2023.

I was lucky last season, the coverage at FC was awesome, great conditions and because of Covid no crowds.

Enjoy the board, where did you get it from out of interest?


----------



## ChrisH

NT.Thunder said:


> Cardrona and Treble Cone, will be just 10 days at this stage with family. Try and get a few days maybe at FC also, its hard from NT though. Japan opens this season so we'll head back there also early 2023.
> 
> I was lucky last season, the coverage at FC was awesome, great conditions and because of Covid no crowds.
> 
> Enjoy the board, where did you get it from out of interest?


Got it from Alpine Beach, Erina on NSW Central Coast.

Very jealous. Crowd wise last season would have been unbelievable. If all things go to plan should be doing a Japan 2023 trip also


----------



## bseracka

ChrisH said:


> I’ve noticed the factory tune is 90 degree edge & 0 degree bevel in their words leaving a blank canvas for customisation


I’d suggest riding it first before changing angles. The 90/0 adds to the edge grip of the board and with the lifted contact points from the 3D shaping in the nose I didn’t notice any unusual edge catch. Everyone has their own preference and ymmv. Enjoy the surfari it’s a great board


----------



## ChrisH

bseracka said:


> I’d suggest riding it first before changing angles. The 90/0 adds to the edge grip of the board and with the lifted contact points from the 3D shaping in the nose I didn’t notice any unusual edge catch. Everyone has their own preference and ymmv. Enjoy the surfari it’s a great board


Thanks for the suggestion I will definitely be taking your advice and ride it before I go changing anything.
Cheers


----------



## jsil

I really want to try a 154 Singular and 153 Singular Twin, but I have too many boards...


----------



## NT.Thunder

jsil said:


> I really want to try a 154 Singular and 153 Singular Twin, but I have too many boards...


Define too many boards again for me?


----------



## jsil

NT.Thunder said:


> Define too many boards again for me?


Haha 9; a split and three snowskates. Definitely too many for me. @NT.Thunder

As for Amplid:
155 Stereo (more of an all-mountain freestyle deck at my 5'9" 155lbs and 8.5 boots, should have picked up the 153, would love to swap it with a 153 Singular Twin)
156 Pentaquark (amazing groomer day board)
156 UNW (UNW8 maybe but its a beast and not always something you want to ride. Hard to justify trying a Singular 154 though...
157 Souly Grail (don't have enough experience on it yet, but definitely the least stiff of all the centrifugal boards)

Others:
148 Telos Backslash (hoping this will be as good as an orca in tight trees/pow and more fun on piste)
151 K2 Niseko Pleasures (super fun for slow speed carving, but otherwise a total quiver board and crappy float IMO -- will likely sell)
155 Weston Range (good all-around board but nothing super exciting, may sell or keep as rock board)
156 Moss Jellyfish (will give it a few more tries, but may sell because although it's good, it's worth a lot)

I just don't feel like any of these are good for everything. I'd love to have one I could take on a trip our out for a variable day and not feel like I'm missing out.

If the Telos Backslash is as good as I hope for pow, I could see having just that and the singular for a trip and not feel like I'm missing out. If the Telos isn't great, I'll probably sell it and never buy a volume shift again 

EDIT: As for other Amplids I have owned (and sold) or ridden.
157 Surfari (my first Amplid and amazing carver and great in wide open pow, i felt like it was a bit much to handle at my weight in tight stuff)
154 Dada (so much fun in pow, but sluggish on piste with my size 8.5 feet)

Most of the future shapes line just isn't made for my foot size / weight.


----------



## RoscoeVillage

Hey guys - I'm looking to buy a turn-focused board for non-pow days at some of the bigger resorts in the Rockies. I think the "centrifugal collection" at Amplid looks right up my alley, but I'm worried my boot size (11.5) and weight (160lbs) aren't a good match for any of the boards. Do you guys have any advice for similar boards that might work well for me? I was looking at Jones' lineup, too, and really only found the 158W Flagship to be aligning with my stats.


----------



## jsil

You can totally ride the smaller sizes (and middle size, 157, of the souly grail) at your weight. I'm just under your weight and have them all. 

Are your boots smaller footprint? Going to be up to you if you think they are too narrow. My feet are only 8.5s, so for me I have to look at boards and decide if they are too wide, not too narrow. 

I'd say the best option for groomer ripping is the Pentaquark, but surfari is great for wide open pow faces too if you want a bit more versatility and not quite as carving focused (but still VERY good). Souly Grail could also work, but I think for riding groomers Penta and then surfari are the best bet. Unw8 is solid too but I find it to be the most tactical and requires more precision to ride due to the triax glass and torsional rigidity.


----------



## RoscoeVillage

jsil said:


> You can totally ride the smaller sizes (and middle size, 157, of the souly grail) at your weight. I'm just under your weight and have them all.
> 
> Are your boots smaller footprint?
> 
> Going to be up to you if you think they are too narrow.
> 
> I'd say the best option for groomer ripping is the Pentaquark, but surfari is great for wide open pow faces too if you want a bit more versatility and not quite as carving focused (but still VERY good). Souly Grail could also work, but I think for riding groomers Penta and then surfari are the best bet. Unw8 is solid too but I find it to be the most tactical and requires more precision to ride due to the triax glass and torsional rigidity.


Thanks for the background on each; I was eyeing the Pentaquark and Surfari. I have Buron Ions, which I don't think are smaller footprint. That said, I'm 32 and probably not actually turning the board over as much as I like to think I used to.


----------



## jsil

RoscoeVillage said:


> Thanks for the background on each; I was eyeing the Pentaquark and Surfari. I have Buron Ions, which I don't think are smaller footprint. That said, I'm 32 and probably not actually turning the board over as much as I like to think I used to.


I believe the ions are a fairly small footprint. I ride Ion Step Ons. I'm 42 and turning the board over more than I ever have haha


----------



## Yeahti87

RoscoeVillage said:


> That said, I'm 32 and probably not actually turning the board over as much as I like to think I used to.


I first strapped to a snowboard being 30. On my profile pic I’m 34. Just don’t waste your life only skidding your turns.


----------



## Luffe

I’m 32, and I’ve never been turning a board over as much as the first time i rode the Surfari. Hand touching the snow effortlessly in softish groomer condition and in 15-20cm pow. Grabbing the board on heelside turns also felt very natural first time I rode the board. It was also the first time i grabbed a board on a heelside turn ever coming from more standard boards.


----------



## jsil

Luffe said:


> I’m 32, and I’ve never been turning a board over as much as the first time i rode the Surfari. Hand touching the snow effortlessly in softish groomer condition and in 15-20cm pow. Grabbing the board on heelside turns also felt very natural first time I rode the board. It was also the first time i grabbed a board on a heelside turn ever coming from more standard boards.


Agreed. Surfari was my first Amplid and now I own five. Amazing boards.


----------



## RoscoeVillage

Luffe said:


> I’m 32, and I’ve never been turning a board over as much as the first time i rode the Surfari. Hand touching the snow effortlessly in softish groomer condition and in 15-20cm pow. Grabbing the board on heelside turns also felt very natural first time I rode the board. It was also the first time i grabbed a board on a heelside turn ever coming from more standard boards.





Luffe said:


> I’m 32, and I’ve never been turning a board over as much as the first time i rode the Surfari. Hand touching the snow effortlessly in softish groomer condition and in 15-20cm pow. Grabbing the board on heelside turns also felt very natural first time I rode the board. It was also the first time i grabbed a board on a heelside turn ever coming from more standard boards.


Either of you guys have bigger boots? Just worried about booting out and not getting the most of these sweet boards. I ride 15/0 for no reason in particular other than I chose that stance when I was 10.


----------



## NT.Thunder

Luffe said:


> I’m 32, and I’ve never been turning a board over as much as the first time i rode the Surfari. Hand touching the snow effortlessly in softish groomer condition and in 15-20cm pow. Grabbing the board on heelside turns also felt very natural first time I rode the board. It was also the first time i grabbed a board on a heelside turn ever coming from more standard boards.


I agree. I was mid-40's when I got a Surfari and it totally changed my riding. For me it was partly the confidence the board gave me when on edge along with a new style of riding that I just love


----------



## Yeahti87

RoscoeVillage said:


> Either of you guys have bigger boots? Just worried about booting out and not getting the most of these sweet boards. I ride 15/0 for no reason in particular other than I chose that stance when I was 10.


What is your height? 11.5 US at your weight sounds like way too big snowboard boots tbh.


----------



## bseracka

RoscoeVillage said:


> Either of you guys have bigger boots? Just worried about booting out and not getting the most of these sweet boards. I ride 15/0 for no reason in particular other than I chose that stance when I was 10.


Time to update that stance to duck, or ++ and boot out will be much less of a concern. Also double check your boots are sized correctly by measuring your foot length and width with a ruler. Many people size thier boots off their street shoe, or unknowingly need wide boots and instead get bigger boots, which creates a whole different set of problems..


----------



## RoscoeVillage

bseracka said:


> Time to update that stance to duck, or ++ and boot out will be much less of a concern. Also double check your boots are sized correctly by measuring your foot length and width with a ruler. Many people size thier boots off their street shoe, or unknowingly need wide boots and instead get bigger boots, which creates a whole different set of problems..


I'll bust out the ruler and reconfirm (I got them fitted but they are just my street shoe size). If you were aiming for the 158 Pentaquark, what's the max boot size you would feel good about wearing?


----------



## jsil

It's 270mm underfoot so you should be fine...

That being said, my street shoe is a 9 and I'm in a 8.5 boot. If my foot wasn't so wide I'd maybe even be in a 8.

If you don't have a powder board, I'd lean towards the surfari over the Penta. If you have a powder board already I'd go for the Penta.

These boards (and really any other tapered directionals) also lend themselves to being ridden +/+ which could help you.


----------



## koowa

Has anyone tried the new Singular? How does it compare to something like the souly grail? I'm really curious how the visco damp stuff compares to the antiphase in the souly grail.


----------

